# MY 64 BUILD UP AND MY WIFES



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

MYBUILD UP


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

MORE PICS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like its coming along nicely.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Engine looks good, keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

so you want me to lift it or what :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Coming along good, nice engine, good luck with the rest of the build


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Nov 4 2005, 03:27 PM~4138675
> *so you want me to lift it or what :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

both imps comin along nicely
what color is your wifes imp gonna be


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

kandy purple or or violet or some thing cause the caddy might go kandy purple


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

looks good home when we gonna finish one of them


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

they look good! i like the color matched plaque! :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looking good


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ANY PROGRESS PICS?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 08:58 PM~4755272
> *ANY PROGRESS PICS?
> *


yeah what he said :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks nice,any new pix?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

yeah more pics up soon


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

dash done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

1more


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nice pics, its lookin good, but can u make them smaller?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

firewall


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

more to come body work in progress


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Nice! Keep it up!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

FIRME COMING ALONG NICE!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

any up dated pics?


----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice pair of 4's....Keep up that hard work homie.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

cheak your pm's west coast ridaz! i cant send you one


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

new pics coming soon


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

ANY PROGRESS PICS


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 10 2006, 12:47 PM~4818570
> *firewall
> *


nice color , i see you also have tilt :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Dec 10 2006, 10:14 PM~6738275
> *ANY PROGRESS PICS
> *


yeah some progress have to upload pics this week


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice work


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

wife got here roof done by coast


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

nice will look good with that color


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking good cant wait to see it done :biggrin: btw is this yours http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/379298678.html


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 27 2007, 06:09 PM~8408805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick work !


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

pick up my frame from homies on thursday


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the frame


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

good job. take it slow and keep it low


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 27 2007, 07:09 PM~8408805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

started sanblasting floors


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ready to be blocked


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT THE FRAME FROM HOMIES TIME TO PAINT IT


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2008, 10:57 PM~9696347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 27 2007, 06:09 PM~8408805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man coast be tearing shit up!


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2008, 08:57 PM~9696347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of that frame? shit looks sick homie


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 09:33 PM~9696739
> *man coast be tearing shit up!
> *


yeah he gets down cant wait for him to bless my ride


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2008, 10:57 PM~9696347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean frame!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2008, 09:57 PM~9696347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The frame is super clean!!! Looks like your doing it right, all the way. Nice job!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2008, 10:30 PM~9697367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn lookin good thats some nice ass reinforcement and welding!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

frame in epoxy primer next


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocking down getting ready for that kandy


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 16 2008, 01:08 AM~9707277
> *damn lookin good thats some nice ass reinforcement and welding!!  :thumbsup:
> *


those are some clean ass welds.... i wonder what kind of welder that is


----------



## CALILIFE831 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2008, 09:30 PM~9697367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Frame looks fucken clean :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALILIFE831_@Mar 19 2008, 08:45 PM~10210269
> *Frame looks fucken clean :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THEM WELDS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

:biggrin: nice build up :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2008, 10:30 PM~9697367
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice welds!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

time to take it off the frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## BAY AREA 64 (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TO THE TOP 2 MORE 64 FOR THE FUCKEN BAY


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

NICE HOMIE KEEP IT UP


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

getting cleaner


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

niceeeeee work, damn that bike off tha hook 2 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

almost ther back left


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

back half is all that is left


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Nice. I cant wait to get mine up like that so I can clean up that mess I got up under there. :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this is all thats left


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

PUTTN IN WORK ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

are those the OG floor pans if so damn they are nice! Lucky!!


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

yeah its the og ones


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 25 2008, 08:43 PM~10505397
> *PUTTN IN WORK ALL DAY EVERY DAY
> *


Thats whats up!!


----------



## BAY AREA 64 (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT THE REST OF THE BELLY STRIPPED DOWN HOPE TO HAVE SOME COLOR ON BY NEXT MONTH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 24 2008, 10:18 PM~10730904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!

post more pics please


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ETCH PRIMER FIRST DID THIS TODAY


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

hey homie thats looking really good..... a question you used etching primer first then regular primer then into you color right..... wondering just cause my frame is in etching primer and im contemplating on primeing it again then spraying it the color ect thanks 
keep up the good work!!!


----------



## BAY AREA 64 (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@May 26 2008, 02:54 PM~10739993
> *hey homie thats looking really good..... a question you used etching primer first then regular primer then into you color right..... wondering just cause my frame is in etching primer and im contemplating on primeing it again then spraying it the color ect thanks
> keep up the good work!!!
> *


yeah you have to prime over etch primer im gona sand that primer down then seal it then paint but u could just prime sand and paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 26 2008, 02:21 PM~10739421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

HAD TO FIX SOME DENTS ON THE FLOOR PAN CAUSE TO MANY PEOPLE WHERE RAGIN on ME TO FIX BUT GONA BE BETTER SO GLAD I DID IT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 27 2008, 10:11 AM~10745505
> *:0 uffin:
> *


IM GONA HIT U UP WHEN I GET THIS FLOOR PAINTED


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@May 26 2008, 04:54 PM~10739993
> *hey homie thats looking really good..... a question you used etching primer first then regular primer then into you color right..... wondering just cause my frame is in etching primer and im contemplating on primeing it again then spraying it the color ect thanks
> keep up the good work!!!
> *


you should use epoxy primer first


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 28 2008, 10:51 PM~10759919
> *IM GONA HIT U UP WHEN I GET THIS FLOOR PAINTED
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BAY AREA 64 (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

on hold till i move to the new shop


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well in the new shop time to start back on the wifes car


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 21 2008, 08:36 PM~10921725
> *well in the new shop time to start back on the wifes car
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

frame is almost done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO SPRAY THE KANDY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 14 2008, 12:11 AM~11081656
> *frame is almost done
> *


pics of the frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

underneath all that is a 64 time to get back on it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

bringin you up


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

shipment of materials comes in today so ill start as soon as it here first finsh the roof get it based and pattern by coast then spray the belly waiting for the clear so they can spray the frame hopley get all this shit done before this winter weather comes


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the materials start to seal tomarrow also orderd some flake


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

had to repair these to spots on the roof


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

toyed around with the skirts want something like this :biggrin:


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 22 2008, 10:04 PM~11415894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice color combo...thats not the same one with the pink pattern roof is it?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 22 2008, 08:56 PM~11416331
> *thats  a nice color combo...thats not the same one with the pink pattern roof is it?
> *


no i have 2 of them u no where i can get a sunroof


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 22 2008, 10:59 PM~11416356
> *no i have 2 of them u no where i can get a sunroof
> *


you can do what jr did and go cut one. unless you want a 38 inch one..i seen those online for 500-900 i know theres a spot in LA that has a shit load of 44inch and 42's i can get there number if you really intrested..i got someone who can put it in also..hes hitting about 800 for an installed ..i think nate had an extra one in that 4 door he used 4 parts..ask coast about it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11416399
> *you can do what jr did and go cut one. unless you want a  38 inch one..i seen those online for 500-900 i know theres a spot in LA that has a shit load of 44inch and 42's i can get there number if you really intrested..i got someone who can put it in also..hes hitting about 800 for an installed ..i think nate had an extra one in that 4 door he used 4 parts..ask coast about it
> *


yeah shoot me the number whats up with your ride


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 22 2008, 11:07 PM~11416436
> *yeah shoot me the number whats up with your ride
> *


i'll get that for you this weekend, to late to call him. i guess he met this dude at the junk yard and they got a shop in LA and he was up here in hayward cutting a shit load of roofs.. as for my ride i got nothing right now....looking 4 something but not really in a rush, might save a little more and get something better then what i can afford now...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

frame hoplfully should beseing some paint soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

frame will be this color with some flakes :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

how do i get the frame and the rotisserie on the trailer i have the small caster on the rotisseri


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 27 2008, 11:13 PM~11457620
> *how do i get the frame and the rotisserie on the trailer i have the small caster on the rotisseri
> *


Lift the front on to the trailer then back the trailer under neath it. It took 3 of us to lift up mine by hand.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GET MY CLEAR ON FRIDAY NOW I NEED A PAINT BOOTH TO SPRAY THE FRAME


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 22 2008, 08:04 PM~11415894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GONA PUT SOME OF THIS FLAKE ON THE FRAME WHAT U GUYS THINK ABOUT ADDING SOME SILVER FLAKE TO


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 29 2007, 09:09 PM~9561482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME TIMES I WONDER WHY I WENT FRAME OFF IT WAS ALMOST READY TO RIDE :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i need a booth to rent so i can spray this dam frame


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 10 2008, 02:32 PM~11569019
> *
> *


fuck u ass hole


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

are new pics


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 10 2008, 01:33 PM~11569031
> *fuck u ass hole
> *


 :biggrin: WUT U ALL BUTT HURT ABOUT.


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

MORE PICS..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 10 2008, 07:07 PM~11571332
> *MORE PICS..
> *


u get no pics bug a boo


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 10 2008, 06:55 PM~11571212
> *are new pics
> *


not yet was trying to find a both to spray it at u no of one how the regal got pics yet


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 10 2008, 11:32 PM~11573612
> *not yet was trying to find a both to spray it at u no of one how the regal got pics yet
> *


check on craigslist you will find a few local rental booths :thumbsup: my friend even found 2 bitches for his bachelor party on there and they were pretty fine. They wouldnt let us take any pics or bring cameras :uh:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

JANESSEN AUTOBODY IN NEWARK ON ENTERPRISE SAID THEY RENT THEIR BOOTHS OUT. HE SAID TO CALL BACK AT 1 TO GET THE PRICE ILL LET U KNOW.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 11 2008, 09:02 AM~11575566
> *JANESSEN AUTOBODY IN NEWARK ON ENTERPRISE SAID THEY RENT THEIR BOOTHS OUT. HE SAID TO CALL BACK AT 1 TO GET THE PRICE ILL LET U KNOW.
> *


who the f is you


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 11 2008, 08:11 AM~11575612
> *who the f is you
> *


 hno: DONT HURT ME


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 11 2008, 09:53 AM~11575869
> *hno: DONT HURT ME
> *


hey what club u in want to start one with me :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 11 2008, 08:56 AM~11575899
> *hey what club u in want to start one with  me  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 11 2008, 10:00 AM~11575924
> *:yes:
> *


ok u pick the name for us wait how about JUST THE 2 OF US CAR CLUB


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

frame gets painted this weekend


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 15 2008, 10:05 PM~11612767
> *frame gets painted this weekend
> *


yup yup u ready :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Sep 16 2008, 12:12 AM~11613581
> *yup yup u ready  :biggrin:
> *


hell heah been waiting for a minute


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2008, 11:03 AM~11616012
> *:0
> *


wonder if i can squees u in and put the paterns at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

fame hopely will look like this when done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 16 2008, 11:06 AM~11616029
> *wonder if i can squees u in and put the paterns  at the same time :biggrin:
> *


call me. i should be done with this one before the end of the week


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 16 2008, 01:18 PM~11617114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight good idea


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

COLOR AND SKIRT LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

in its temporay home till i get back to it after frame is done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

t t t


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

WELL FRAME HAD TO GO BACK TO THE SAND BLASTER WAS GIVING BAD ADVICE EPOXY PRIMER STARTED CHIPING OFF FRAME SHOULD BE BACK FROM BLASTER TOMARROW WELD ON WISH BONE CUT FRONT CYLINDERS OUT SAND DOWN WITH 120 THEN EPXY PAINT SOME PATTERNS CLEAR AND CALL IT A DAY


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

YEA.THATS FUCK UP..BUT ITS GOING TO BE BETTER IN THE LONG RUN..NOW U KNOW ITS REALLY DONE RIGHT..CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT FRAME PAINTED..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

WELL THIS IS THE LOOK IM GOING FOR ON THE BODY ASFAR AS MURALS AND WERE THERE AT CANT WAIT TELL THIS TIME COMES


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT, BUT UR NOT GOING TO PUT SCARFACE R U...IVE SEEN THAT LOOK ON SEVERAL CARS ALREADY ...BUT THE MURAL LOOK ON THE BOTTOM LOOKS GOOD...JUST ASKIN :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 25 2008, 08:44 AM~11695018
> *THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT, BUT UR NOT GOING TO PUT SCARFACE R U...IVE SEEN THAT LOOK ON SEVERAL CARS ALREADY ...BUT THE MURAL LOOK  ON THE BOTTOM LOOKS GOOD...JUST ASKIN :biggrin:
> *


maybe maybe not that scar face look never gets old iwant cars bitches money and the golden gate and bay bridges stay reppen the bay


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

SCARFACE HAS NUTHIN 2 DO WIT THA GOLDEN GATE AND BAY..SCARFACE ONLY HAD MONEY AND DRUGS..NO BITCHESSSS..HE HAD ONLY 1 GIRL..1 CAR..1 HOUSE..MAYBE 2 CARS..THE CADI AND PORCHE CANT REMEMBER IF HE STILL HAD THE CADI TOWARDS THE END WHEN HE WAS RICH...BUT A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY..MY OPINION.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 25 2008, 08:58 AM~11695116
> *SCARFACE HAS NUTHIN 2 DO WIT THA GOLDEN GATE AND BAY..SCARFACE ONLY HAD MONEY AND DRUGS..NO BITCHESSSS..HE HAD ONLY 1 GIRL..1 CAR..1 HOUSE..MAYBE 2 CARS..THE CADI AND PORCHE CANT REMEMBER IF HE STILL HAD THE CADI TOWARDS THE END WHEN HE WAS RICH...BUT A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY..MY OPINION.. :biggrin:
> *


well duh i no they dont go together just giving 2 examples of ethier way i can go


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

OHH...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 25 2008, 10:04 AM~11695150
> *well duh  i no they dont go together just giving 2 examples of ethier way i can go
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

frame back from the blasters time to get some color on it


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

JUST PUT WEST COAST FRAME UP IN MY GARAGE..PULLIN OFF THE TRAILER... HE JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SANDBLAST SHOP, THEN WELDED UP A FEW THINGS AT EASTBAY 60 HOUSE..TOMORROW GOING TO SAND THE FRAME WITH 120...







































FOR THE WISH BONE..












GET ON THE GRIND TOMORROW..AFTER WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks again for the garage


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_@Sep 27 2008, 12:16 AM~11712490
> *FOR THE WISH BONE..
> 
> 
> ...


whos wishbone are you using?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2008, 12:26 AM~11712823
> *whos wishbone are you using?
> *


black magic and there trailing arms


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

should look like this skim


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

CANT WAIT FOO...THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT... :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 26 2008, 10:29 PM~11712551
> *thanks again for the garage
> *


NO PROBLEM....ANYTIME.. :biggrin: .. I JUST DID IT TO GET U 2 WORK ON MY SHIT...IM HOLDN UR FRAME 4 RANSOME.... :scrutinize:


----------



## upsman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

looks good


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 27 2008, 11:51 AM~11714058
> *NO PROBLEM....ANYTIME.. :biggrin: .. I JUST DID IT TO GET U 2 WORK ON MY SHIT...IM HOLDN UR FRAME 4 RANSOME.... :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 27 2008, 09:34 AM~11714245
> *:roflmao:
> *


FOUND MY RESOURCE..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 27 2008, 11:52 AM~11714573
> *FOUND MY RESOURCE..
> *


ha ha ha


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt looks good cant wait to see it painted


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 27 2008, 07:03 PM~11716644
> *ttt looks good cant wait to see it painted
> *


me too sanded the bottom of frame down and side have to flip over finish the top then epoxy paint patterns clear getting closer


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

MAKING PROGESS..WERE ALMOST THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 28 2008, 10:01 AM~11719711
> *MAKING PROGESS..WERE ALMOST THERE... :biggrin:
> *


were who is were is me im almost there there is no were


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 29 2008, 11:34 AM~11728395
> *:around:
> *


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 29 2008, 09:15 AM~11727574
> *were  who is were is me im almost there there is no were
> *


ITS WERE....UR SHIT IS IN MY GARAGE..AND U + GARAGE IS WERE..MAKING PROGESS= UR FRAME OUT THE GARAGE... :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 29 2008, 03:33 PM~11730825
> *ITS WERE....UR SHIT IS IN MY GARAGE..AND U + GARAGE IS WERE..MAKING PROGESS= UR FRAME OUT THE GARAGE... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :rant:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 29 2008, 04:16 PM~11731764
> *:twak:  :twak:  :rant:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

finished sanding down the frame so today way lay epoxy paint patterns


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this guy had the same idea


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this is my pearl for the roof patterns ooh wee


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST BUILDS THAT I HAVEN'T SEEN IN A LONG TIME.... NICE JOB ............ *
:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 30 2008, 01:16 PM~11738544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I need sunglasses to view that thing.....I got a blind spot now :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 30 2008, 09:51 AM~11738924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ROOF..U HAVENT EVEN DONE THE FRAME YET.. :roflmao: STOP POSTING OTHER PEOPLES WORK AND DO UR OWN..MORE WORK LESS TALK...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 30 2008, 12:25 PM~11739864
> *ROOF..U HAVENT EVEN DONE THE FRAME YET.. :roflmao: STOP POSTING OTHER PEOPLES WORK AND DO UR OWN..MORE WORK LESS TALK...
> *


get off my nuts talk to me when u have some paint for that matter when u have some primer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 30 2008, 12:20 PM~11740505
> *get off my nuts talk to me  when u have some paint for that matter when u have some primer :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



HEY U DONT HEAR ME SAYN LOOK AT MY PAINT.AND THEN NOT GETTN SHIT DONE.. :twak:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

kids helping wipe wax grease remover then i epoxy sealed it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

THAT SHIT LOOKIN FUCKIN CLEAN 
GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well its in base time to lay the patterns


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 30 2008, 02:22 PM~11741129
> *HEY U DONT HEAR ME SAYN LOOK AT MY PAINT.AND THEN NOT GETTN SHIT DONE.. :twak:
> *


thanks again for the help joe couldnt of done it with out you true friend


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Sep 30 2008, 11:20 PM~11746638
> *THAT SHIT LOOKIN FUCKIN CLEAN
> GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks been alog time coming


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 30 2008, 10:22 PM~11746652
> *thanks again for the help joe couldnt of done it with out you true friend
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE...THE FRAME LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: ...DAMN.. I WISH WE WOULD OF DONE THE PATTERNS LAST NIGHT...I WANT TO BE THERE WHEN U LAY OUT THE PATTERNS....BEEN WAITN FOR THIS STEP..WELL I GUESS I WILL SEE IT WHEN I GET THERE..UR FRAME IS GOING TO LOOK TIGHT WITH THOSE PATTERNS...


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

THAT BOOTH CAME OUT REALLY GOOD..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

daughter putin in work helped me tape it up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

stay tuned for flake pearl and clear


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD WHAT COLOR IS THAT ON THE CAR


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Oct 1 2008, 02:44 PM~11751907
> *LOOKS GOOD WHAT COLOR IS THAT ON THE CAR
> *


top secret  naw its aqua


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD SERGIO .....WHOS DOING THE GRAPHICS ? COAST ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nah.not this time uffin:

lookin good


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good! shouldnt sabrina be in school instead of taping a frame! lol cant wait to see it done!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 1 2008, 03:06 PM~11752073
> *LOOKING GOOD SERGIO .....WHOS DOING THE GRAPHICS ? COAST ?
> *


NAH ME MY DAUGHTER SON AND FRIEND JOE WELL HAD TO GIVE IT A TRY


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

dont no why in the pics flake dont show up but their there pearl didnt come out to good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

THE GARAGE HAS BAD LIGHTING..IT WILL LOOK DIFFERENT WHEN ITS OUT THE GARAGE ....MAYBE NOT TO MUCH THE PEARL, BUT THE FLAKE WILL..I THINK IT LOOKS GOOD FOR BEING THE FIRST TIME LAYN PATTERNS LIKE THIS..MY OPINION...

GOOD JOB.. :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 2 2008, 08:34 AM~11758560
> *THE GARAGE HAS BAD LIGHTING..IT WILL LOOK DIFFERENT WHEN ITS OUT THE GARAGE ....MAYBE NOT TO MUCH THE PEARL, BUT THE FLAKE WILL..I THINK IT LOOKS GOOD FOR BEING THE FIRST TIME LAYN PATTERNS LIKE THIS..MY OPINION...
> 
> GOOD JOB.. :thumbsup:
> *


yeah its cool for the first time attempt you only get better with practice


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good to me! now get it out of the garage so joe can work on his car! lol jp! :biggrin: are you gonna get it striped?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 2 2008, 09:52 AM~11759204
> *looks good to me! now get it out of the garage so joe can work on his car! lol jp!  :biggrin:  are you gonna get it striped?
> *


no anybody who can stripe it


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sure



> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 2 2008, 12:56 PM~11759745
> *no anybody who can stripe it
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 2 2008, 02:58 PM~11761971
> *sure
> *


well who


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 2 2008, 02:58 PM~11761971
> *sure
> *


well who


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

WHAT COLOR R U GOING TO STRIPE IT..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 2 2008, 03:50 PM~11762382
> *WHAT COLOR R U GOING TO STRIPE IT..
> *


hot pink


----------



## kyeondvs (Sep 6, 2008)

what beautiful color is this :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Oct 2 2008, 04:54 PM~11762905
> *what beautiful color is this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


its kandy hok violete


----------



## kyeondvs (Sep 6, 2008)

thankyou is there like one that kolor but shifts to pick or blue something like that you don't happen to have a kolor chip of the colors do you i know i'm asking to much :banghead:


----------



## BAY AREA 64 (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Oct 2 2008, 05:24 PM~11763102
> *thankyou is there like one that kolor but shifts to pick or blue something like that you don't happen to have a kolor chip of the colors do you i know i'm asking to much :banghead:
> *


CHECK OUT KUSTOMSHOP.COM


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

YEAH CHECK THAT KUSTOMSHOP OUT


----------



## kyeondvs (Sep 6, 2008)

it hepled me a little not much but thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

wifez 64 next on the list to recive the frame treatment


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 3 2008, 07:17 AM~11768140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS KOO...WHEN DO U THINK UR GOING TO START...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 3 2008, 08:26 AM~11768208
> *THATS KOO...WHEN DO U THINK UR GOING TO START...
> *


soon as i pull my other frame out drop off sanblaster jay take to la wait couple weeks then whatever comes next want to get most this shit done threw the winter


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

looking good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Oct 3 2008, 01:15 PM~11770766
> *looking good
> *


thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 01:17 PM~11770781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint none of that around here buddy


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Great job bro. Keep it up and keep them pics comin.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 3 2008, 01:44 PM~11771055
> *Great job bro. Keep it up and keep them pics comin.
> *


thanks going to go get some more pics today hopfully this weekend is sunny so i can get better pics


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

MORE PICS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GARAGE ALL CLEAND UP


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

MIGHT ADD SOME PINSTRIPING AND SILVER LEAFING DONT NO YET


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 3 2008, 10:10 PM~11775422
> *MIGHT ADD SOME PINSTRIPING AND SILVER LEAFING DONT NO YET
> *


I THINK U SHOULD ADD SOME PIN STRIPING ..UR FRAME LOOKS GOOD..:thumbsup: 


MY GARAGE LIGHTING IS NOT GOOD..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 4 2008, 09:46 AM~11776740
> *I THINK U SHOULD ADD SOME PIN STRIPING ..UR FRAME LOOKS GOOD..:thumbsup:
> MY GARAGE LIGHTING IS NOT GOOD..
> *


YEAH IM REALY IMPRESSED HOW IT CAME OUT KIDS DID A GOOD JOB :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Frame looks good man! Makin good progress!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 3 2008, 08:26 AM~11768208
> *THATS KOO...WHEN DO U THINK UR GOING TO START...
> *


hopefully not till the other one is done. looking good by the way


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2008, 07:48 AM~11782198
> *Frame looks good man! Makin good progress!!
> *


thanks skim


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 5 2008, 08:48 AM~11782462
> *hopefully not till the other one is done. looking good by the way
> *


yeah i no thanks jimmy


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

back to the belly got repair one spot on front floor pan finish cleaning back trunk pan block all down and paint


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

those are some of the nicest welds ive seen in lonnnng time! I would certainly be proud to show those off! Props to you on that frame bro! :nicoderm:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 5 2008, 07:51 PM~11787269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY..I WILL GO OVER THERE TO HELP OR BRING THE BODY TO MY HOUSE..LETS JUST GET THIS STARTED CUZ IT MOVING ALONG GOOD..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 5 2008, 09:16 PM~11787749
> *JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY..I WILL GO OVER THERE TO HELP OR BRING THE BODY TO MY HOUSE..LETS JUST GET THIS STARTED CUZ IT MOVING ALONG GOOD..
> *


i no i might order the floor pan tomarrow got to check the $ see what i can do


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

cant order floor pan today there closed on monday dam car shop


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 6 2008, 07:13 AM~11790491
> *cant order floor pan today there closed on monday dam car shop
> *


U WANT TO GET PAN FIRST TO MOCK UP BEFORE U CUT OUT RIGHT..WUT ABOUT TRUNK..IS THERE ANYTHING WE CAN DO JUST TO GET STARTED..


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 6 2008, 09:47 AM~11791320
> *U WANT TO GET PAN FIRST TO MOCK UP BEFORE U CUT OUT RIGHT..WUT ABOUT TRUNK..IS THERE ANYTHING WE CAN DO JUST TO GET STARTED..
> *


we can start sanding and stripping under the trunk area and prime it up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

hope to have on the road before next summer


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 6 2008, 08:13 AM~11790491
> *cant order floor pan today there closed on monday dam car shop
> *


they take phone orders on mondays


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 6 2008, 11:33 AM~11792048
> *they take phone orders on mondays
> *


oh shit for reals didnt no that thanks gona call them thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just order the floor pan should be here wednesday


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2008, 09:58 PM~11787418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 - no molding necessary! Like a robot did it :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2008, 08:48 PM~11797933
> *x2 - no molding necessary! Like a robot did it :0
> 
> 
> ...


got to give credit to the homies for thoose welds


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

yeah boy ready to finish that belly


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Did you finish the belly yet :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2008, 06:41 PM~11816588
> *Did you finish the belly yet :0
> *


no waiting on a front floor pan


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

looking good sergio. :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Oct 8 2008, 08:59 PM~11818144
> *looking good sergio. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks u going to vegas is your set up done


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 8 2008, 09:08 PM~11818229
> *thanks u going to vegas is your set up done
> *


yea am goin, flying sunday morning! na is not done yet! got to pick up few tings!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

no floor pan today maybe tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt for this floor pan come in today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

floor pan just arrived time to start cutting


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

pics.. i know u took some pics..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 10 2008, 04:10 PM~11833586
> *pics.. i know u took some pics..
> *


NO PICS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

cut the bad floor section out today try and finish up this week


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

floor pan section going in


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got to trim a little more then i will weld in place next smoth out body work prime and paint this belly


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 13 2008, 02:12 PM~11850660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good... :thumbsup: belly should be painted in no time...good progress


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

more welding today should be done tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

keep it up homie!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

keep it up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

dam this welder suck my new purchase miller welder 212 220 v u ready joe to get it


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 15 2008, 01:38 PM~11871022
> *dam this welder suck my new purchase  miller welder 212  220 v u ready joe to get it
> *



YEA..GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT TILL NEXT MONTH THO..2 MUCH STUFF GOING ON WITH THIS NEXT CHECK..IM DOWN FOR IT THO..I NEED IT TO FOR MY CAR...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

through back


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you should buy mine so i can go get a new one! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 15 2008, 03:38 PM~11871022
> *dam this welder suck my new purchase  miller welder 212  220 v u ready joe to get it
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 15 2008, 08:12 PM~11875524
> *you should buy mine so i can go get a new one!  :biggrin:
> *


if i have to do any more welding just might have to :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 15 2008, 08:12 PM~11875524
> *you should buy mine so i can go get a new one!  :biggrin:
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

here wifez car in current state we are getting ready to order disc brake kit new turbo 350 tranny and new slip yoke driveline will update as soon as we get everything :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

getting it smooth been taking me awhile


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

my niece wanted to help her favorite uncle


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got her tools ready


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

a little set back on the floor working on this


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

floor is all welded in just laying down some filler smooth out time to get back to the belly


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

welds all smooth down


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

had to repair the golve box latch are still need to trim and smooth it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 18 2008, 12:01 PM~11635707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need to start blocking this thing


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

BEEN DELAY BEEN WORKING ON THIS FOR A HOMIE


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> BEEN DELAY BEEN WORKING ON THIS FOR A HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> > BEEN DELAY BEEN WORKING ON THIS FOR A HOMIE
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for coming threw and helping me..were going to get to your car really soon..almost done with the front..just need to do the suspension and then bring over your car..


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 17 2008, 12:50 AM~12177807
> *looking good :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 17 2008, 09:00 AM~12179425
> *thanks
> *


x2


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

I GOT A QUESTION HAVE YOU DONE A TURBO 350 SWAP ON ANY OF YOUR FOURS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 19 2008, 10:55 PM~12207727
> *I GOT A QUESTION HAVE YOU DONE A TURBO 350 SWAP ON ANY OF YOUR FOURS
> *


yes acouple of times what u need to no


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT TRANNY U LIKE THE BEST ON A LIFTED 64??


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 20 2008, 12:11 AM~12208118
> *yes acouple of times what u need to no
> *


DID YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN THE DRIVE SHAFT? ALSO DID IT REALLY MAKE A DIFFRENCE?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 20 2008, 10:19 AM~12210178
> *DID YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN THE DRIVE SHAFT? ALSO DID IT REALLY MAKE A DIFFRENCE?
> *


yes and yes big differnce


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

did you buy the teal spokes jd had?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

try to get this frame together order my fuel lines brakes lines and body bushings going with all stainless steel lines


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 21 2008, 12:27 PM~12220663
> *try to get this frame together order my fuel lines brakes lines and body bushings going with all stainless steel lines
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: NICE BUILD!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE! WHAT DID THAT FRAME RUN YOU?


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 1 2008, 01:17 AM~11746612
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE SEEING THIS! LOTS OF RESPECT FOR GETTING THE KIDS INVOLVED BRO! I'M SURE THEY'LL NEVER FORGET THIS DAY! THOSE ARE THE BEST PATTERNS IN THE WORLD IF YOU ASK ME!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Nov 21 2008, 12:35 PM~12221815
> *:thumbsup:  NICE BUILD!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE! WHAT DID THAT FRAME RUN YOU?
> *


1400


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 21 2008, 03:32 PM~12222204
> *1400
> *



:0 NO SHIT!?! THAT'S ALOT CHEAPER THAN I EXPECTED! OUTRIGHT OR DID YOU SUPPLY THE FRAME & JUST HAVE IT REINFORCED?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Nov 21 2008, 01:44 PM~12222315
> *:0  NO SHIT!?! THAT'S ALOT CHEAPER THAN I EXPECTED! OUTRIGHT OR DID YOU SUPPLY THE FRAME & JUST HAVE IT REINFORCED?
> *


i supplied the frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

getting my lowers built right now so i can drop the suspension of at the chromer


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt for all the bay area  rides


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 25 2008, 11:00 AM~12253691
> *getting my lowers built right now so i can drop the suspension of at the chromer
> *


the car is looking good!!!!
where you getting all your chrome done at, if you don't mind me asking.

thanks in advance


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt for some chrome getting done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GOT MY PILE OF PARTS READY FOR CHROME CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM GET THIS FRAME PUT BACK TOGETHER


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 25 2008, 02:07 AM~12522916
> *GOT MY PILE OF PARTS READY FOR CHROME CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM GET THIS FRAME PUT BACK TOGETHER
> *


WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR CHROME DONE AT I NEED A GOOD CHROMER :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Dec 25 2008, 01:20 PM~12524780
> *WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR CHROME DONE AT  I NEED A GOOD CHROMER :biggrin:
> *


la we going down sat morning if u have some stuff u want to drop off hit me up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Nov 29 2008, 09:45 AM~12287540
> *the car is looking good!!!!
> where you getting all your chrome done at, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> ...


la


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

THIS IS MY FIRST BATCH FOR THE CHROMER TOMARROW


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

MY LOWERS DIDNT GET DONE INTIME SO THEY GO NEXT TIME


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

MY HOMIE JOES STUFF FOR CHROME TO AND HIS LOWERS WE JUST DID READY FOR CHROME


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

parts made to the chromer hope to see them back in 3 weeks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Those arms look bad ass. Cant wait to see the new chrome.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what rear sway bar are you using


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2008, 08:04 PM~12539694
> *Those arms look bad ass. Cant wait to see the new chrome.
> *


me too


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

just came back yesterday afternoon. it was a koo little getaway drive. dropped off everything with the homie big rich. he hooked it up with a koo price as a whole batch. we will see it back in about three weeks.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 64 Karrat Gold (Apr 18, 2008)

How much is it going to cost you to chrome all those pieces?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 Karrat Gold_@Dec 29 2008, 01:57 PM~12552226
> *How much is it going to cost you to chrome all those pieces?
> *


player price


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to go pull off some more stuff for chrome today and finish up theses parts for my broter bike


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you run capric spindels? ?? 

I see the big hole in the lowers


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 30 2008, 03:20 PM~12562088
> *Do you run capric spindels? ??
> 
> I see the big hole in the lowers
> *


no


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 30 2008, 11:18 AM~12560784
> *going to go pull off some more stuff for chrome today and finish up theses parts for my broter bike
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD. YOU GUYS DECIDE ON COLOR YET...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Dec 31 2008, 09:54 AM~12569114
> *LOOKS GOOD. YOU GUYS DECIDE ON COLOR YET...
> *


black and candy apple red or brandy wine


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 31 2008, 10:39 AM~12569882
> *black and candy apple red or brandy wine
> *


THOSE COLORS ARE TIGHT..I LIKE THEM BOTH..HIS BIKE IS GOING TO BE TIGHT.. GOOD WORK BRO....


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Dec 31 2008, 11:55 AM~12570023
> *THOSE COLORS ARE TIGHT..I LIKE THEM BOTH..HIS BIKE IS GOING TO BE TIGHT.. GOOD WORK BRO....
> *


thats if we dont get in a fight before its done u no how brothers are lol


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt for the new year


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO.. :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

UR BUCKET STILL LOOKS THE SAME..U HAVENT DONE SHIT TO IT YET.. GET TO WORK!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 3 2009, 03:04 PM~12594345
> *UR BUCKET STILL LOOKS THE SAME..U HAVENT DONE SHIT TO IT YET.. GET TO WORK!!!
> *


yeah i have stripped of the front spindels and nuckels sent them out waiting for the lowers to get done and that should be it for chrome


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 3 2009, 02:07 PM~12594357
> *yeah i have stripped of the front spindels and nuckels sent them out waiting for the lowers to get done and that should be it for chrome
> *



I GOT THE LOWERS DONE..U CANT COUNT THAT..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 3 2009, 03:56 PM~12594629
> *I GOT THE LOWERS DONE..U CANT COUNT THAT..
> *


u didnt get shit it was my idea remember that


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

nice 64 homie


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

disc brakes on ther way


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 26 2008, 01:21 PM~10739421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 3 2009, 03:47 PM~12594913
> *u didnt get shit it was my idea remember that
> *


idea doesnt get shit done its the leg work..remember that..


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 4 2009, 06:36 PM~12605610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GOING TO LOOK GOOD  ..THATS GOING TO BE HERE IN NO TIME.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 4 2009, 07:35 PM~12605595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your project is looking good bro.
where you get the brake kit?

thanks in advance


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Jan 5 2009, 10:54 AM~12610603
> *Your project is looking good bro.
> where you get the brake kit?
> 
> ...


abspowerbrake.com la


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

cant waint to get this frame back together my pops cant wait to get out his back yard lol


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go clean up the gas tank get it ready for paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 26 2008, 01:19 PM~10739413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt to get some paint on this


----------



## kandkt01 (Oct 18, 2007)

just got my parts from big rich he did a geat job.sent my parts from south carolina


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandkt01_@Jan 6 2009, 06:19 PM~12625628
> *just got my parts from big rich  he did a geat job.sent my parts from south carolina
> *


oh well post some pics then


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

try to find out where i get that stuff that every body use on the floors that sticks to the floors on one side and is shiny aliumin on ther other side like sound deadener or something


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

waiting to get blocked


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2009, 08:50 PM~12627351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHES GONNA LOOK GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 31 2008, 01:39 PM~12569882
> *black and candy apple red or brandy wine
> *


galaxy gray under with black tape shades , coast did the work for me..something real simple was the plan brandywine on top..pictures sux but get some what of an idea


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

shipped out some more parts to the chromer yesterday still waiting on the lowers to get finish then ill ship them out to


----------



## wired61's girl (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 18 2008, 11:15 PM~11907478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see I'm not the only one helping :biggrin: she is a cutie :biggrin: 


car is nice too :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61's girl_@Jan 8 2009, 02:43 PM~12644423
> *nice to see I'm not the only one helping  :biggrin: she is a cutie :biggrin:
> car is nice too :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2009, 11:44 PM~12627252
> *try to find out where i get that stuff that every body  use on the floors that sticks to the floors on one side and is shiny  aliumin on ther other side like sound deadener or something
> *


its called Dynomat


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 Drop_@Jan 8 2009, 07:55 PM~12647116
> *its called Dynomat
> *


thanks


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2008, 09:58 PM~11787418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2....very very nice! nice build


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking for a body cart where can i get one


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2009, 09:46 PM~12709324
> *looking for a body cart where can i get one
> *


turlock swap meet... they usually have some out there..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 15 2009, 12:46 AM~12709324
> *looking for a body cart where can i get one
> *


when u need it..i got one..i'll be bringing it back in 2-3 weeks from the shop its at


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

car looks tight so far bro keep up the good work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 15 2009, 03:03 AM~12710867
> *when u need it..i got one..i'll be bringing it back in 2-3 weeks from the shop its at
> *


thats cool i can wait for u gona sell it or let me use it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 15 2009, 03:13 AM~12710875
> *car looks tight so far bro keep up the good work
> *


thanks im trying with these f up times


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 15 2009, 10:58 AM~12711945
> *thats cool i can wait for u gona sell it or let me use it
> *


id rather sell it..$100 u going to have 2 do some slight adjusting 2 fit ur impala..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 15 2009, 11:02 AM~12712437
> *id rather sell it..$100 u going to have 2 do some slight adjusting 2 fit ur impala..
> *


thats a good deal bro u better jump on that!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 15 2009, 10:02 AM~12712437
> *id rather sell it..$100 u going to have 2 do some slight adjusting 2 fit ur impala..
> *


SEND ME A PIC OF IT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 29 2008, 02:13 PM~12552343
> *player price
> *


victor @ best polishing and chrome in pomona, ca. did EVERYTHING on my duece for 5k. and i mean everything. he is a good dude, turns shit around fast.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

amazing build ups!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 15 2009, 12:19 PM~12713620
> *amazing build ups!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 15 2009, 12:08 PM~12713513
> *victor @ best polishing and chrome in pomona, ca. did EVERYTHING on my duece for 5k. and i mean everything. he is a good dude, turns shit around fast.
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO ILL CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 15 2009, 08:30 PM~12718187
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

off to the powder coaters with some stuff tomarrow had to find a new place other dude was tripping on some prices should have all the suspension handeled just need to get a rear end not to sure which one i want to use


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2009, 08:50 PM~12627351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did u use to strip the body?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 16 2009, 04:17 PM~12725961
> *what did u use to strip the body?
> *


I USED A KILLER BASICALY A BUFFER MILWAUKEE WITH A 8 INCH PAD AND SOME 36 GRIT AND 80 GRITH STICK IT PADS STAY AWAY FROM EDGES


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 16 2009, 07:35 PM~12727710
> *I USED A KILLER BASICALY A BUFFER MILWAUKEE WITH A 8 INCH PAD AND SOME 36 GRIT AND 80 GRITH STICK IT PADS STAY AWAY FROM EDGES
> *


cool thanks bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 02:56 PM~12734011
> *cool thanks bro. :thumbsup:
> *


ANY TIME


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

heres the cart being used on the frame.. let me know if u want it..if not im just going to chop it up at the shop to be able to bring it inside the bed of the truck.all i want it for is metal


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 16 2009, 08:35 PM~12727710
> *I USED A KILLER BASICALY A BUFFER MILWAUKEE WITH A 8 INCH PAD AND SOME 36 GRIT AND 80 GRITH STICK IT PADS STAY AWAY FROM EDGES
> *


and thats the damn truth! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Oh and dont lay on one spot too long or you will get it hot and warp the part especially on a hood or quarter panel. :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 19 2009, 09:29 AM~12747943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks for the info


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

Here you go..picked these up last nite ..tab on bottom is gonna get redone.. i told him that it wasnt suppose to be like that, so we gonna work something out.. we gonna clean them up more.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 19 2009, 12:45 PM~12749371
> *Here you go..picked these up last nite ..tab on bottom is gonna get redone.. i told him that it wasnt suppose to be like that, so we gonna work something out.. we gonna clean them up more.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just got done cutting off the tabs will finish smoothing them out tomarrow then get them out to the platers asapthis is the last pieces to get chrome thanks again joe


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got done doing these 24s for my brother


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 19 2009, 10:53 PM~12756995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE CAME OUT GOOD...YOU TAKE ANY BEFORE PICS... :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 19 2009, 05:44 PM~12752515
> *just got done cutting off the tabs will finish smoothing them out tomarrow then get them out to the platers asapthis is the last pieces to get chrome  thanks again joe
> *


NO PROB...ANYTIME HOMIE..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 20 2009, 09:39 AM~12759207
> *THOSE CAME OUT GOOD...YOU TAKE ANY BEFORE PICS... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well i cut those tabs off and smooth them alittle more not perfect but better than they where dont have a welder so i can only grind smooth so much cant fill nothing gona send them outto big rich have him finish them up and chrome them


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

they look better.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 20 2009, 03:12 PM~12762360
> *they look better.. :biggrin:
> *


they will do for now need to get sand blasted gona go see how much to ship them out


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TIME TO FIND A REAR END


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 20 2009, 04:17 PM~12762925
> *they  will do for now need to get sand blasted gona go see how much to ship them out
> *


IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT SHIPPING YOUR ARMS .. I WENT WITH DHL . IT WAS THE CHEAPEST. :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 21 2009, 11:55 AM~12771295
> *IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT SHIPPING YOUR ARMS .. I WENT WITH DHL . IT WAS THE CHEAPEST. :cheesy:
> *


thanks ill try them


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well today i cleaned up the tranny and gas tank getting them ready for paint next im going to get these jambs ready for paint


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Jan 21 2009, 12:57 PM~12771882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see them :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Jan 21 2009, 12:57 PM~12771882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see them :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

new club huh?


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 22 2009, 01:15 PM~12783444
> *well today i cleaned up the tranny and gas tank getting them ready for paint  next im going to get these jambs ready for paint
> *



wheres the pics..


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 22 2009, 06:20 PM~12785751
> *new club huh?
> *


X75 :0 ?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 22 2009, 06:20 PM~12785751
> *new club huh?
> *


you want to join :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 22 2009, 09:06 PM~12787688
> *you want to join :biggrin:
> *


no thanks im happy where im at plus i aint got a car worth plaquein as it is. So you taking you dogs out on the 31st?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 22 2009, 02:57 PM~12783754
> *did u try them?
> i wanna see them :thumbsup:
> *


not yet get pics tomarro


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 22 2009, 09:09 PM~12787711
> *no thanks im happy where im at plus i aint got a car worth plaquein as it is. So you taking you dogs out on the 31st?
> *


yeah i might iwas joking with u


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 22 2009, 08:06 PM~12787688
> *you want to join :biggrin:
> *


can i join..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 22 2009, 09:38 PM~12788130
> *can i join..
> *


sure why not


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 22 2009, 08:39 PM~12788147
> *sure why not
> *


i couldnt even make it to a prospect..i was dropped like a bad habit..no phone calls.. hella scurrd..LOL :roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 22 2009, 09:41 PM~12788172
> *i couldnt even make it to a prospect..i was dropped like a bad habit..no phone calls.. hella scurrd..LOL :roflmao:
> *


i feel your pain :tears:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 22 2009, 09:10 PM~12787723
> *not yet  get pics tomarro
> *


  
u switch car clubs again whats the deal on that?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 22 2009, 09:56 PM~12788349
> *
> u switch car clubs again whats the deal on that?
> *


no just joking around with the homie :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 22 2009, 09:33 PM~12788818
> *no just joking around with the homie :biggrin:
> *


WHEN AND WHERE IS THE MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 23 2009, 12:15 PM~12793169
> *WHEN AND WHERE IS THE MEETING :biggrin:
> *


chucky cheese in newark :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

all clean now i got to sanded primer/seal them up and paint :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 23 2009, 12:16 PM~12793681
> *chucky cheese in newark :biggrin:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 23 2009, 01:16 PM~12793681
> *chucky cheese in newark :biggrin:
> *


cool i have some coupons and a lot of tokens i took from my kids :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 23 2009, 01:20 PM~12793711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro .


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 24 2009, 01:42 PM~12802733
> *looking good bro .
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> [/quot


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 27 2008, 12:34 AM~12535306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waiting for my chrome


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 26 2009, 04:26 PM~12821176
> *waiting for my chrome
> *


 this week hopefully foo...waiting for the call..might pick up this sat.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 26 2009, 11:47 PM~12825820
> *this week hopefully foo...waiting for the call..might pick up this sat.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well im working on gas tank today and tranny


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 27 2009, 09:32 AM~12828577
> *well im working on gas tank today and tranny
> *


wheres the pics..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 27 2009, 11:36 AM~12829128
> *wheres the pics..
> *


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

that came out really clean..that jus from that can of cleaner and water..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

you going to want that cart? so i can bring it back in one peice


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

thats a good price for that cart..where u going to put that big ass thing if u get it! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 28 2009, 10:03 AM~12836123
> *thats a good price for that cart..where u going to put that big ass thing if u get it! :biggrin:
> *


in your garage :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

today get this tranny primed up gona order some seat belts for the wifes car


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2009, 09:11 AM~12836218
> *in your garage :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2009, 09:16 AM~12836276
> *today get this tranny primed up gona order some seat belts for the wifes car
> *


from where r u gonna order the belts..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 28 2009, 10:20 AM~12836315
> *from where r u gonna order the belts..
> *


the car shop all white and when she gets payed gona take it down get the carpet put in


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 28 2009, 10:19 AM~12836301
> *LOL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


gona need help pulling all these batts out and pumps so i can pull the rear end off and drop this frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona put it back on the rottiserie


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 10:28 AM~12836398
> *:wave:
> *


whats up jimmy u want to sell me that radiator


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2009, 09:25 AM~12836372
> *gona need help pulling all these batts out and pumps so i can pull the rear end off and drop this frame
> *


when u talkn about doin that..cant tonite cuz johnny singing in a concert at 7pm..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 28 2009, 10:40 AM~12836536
> *when u talkn about doin that..cant tonite cuz johnny singing in a concert at 7pm..
> *


well i aint doing that shit at night anway sucka


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2009, 09:42 AM~12836553
> *well i aint  doing that shit at night anway sucka
> *


well thats why i asked when u talkn about sucka...WHEN!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 28 2009, 10:47 AM~12836610
> *well thats why i asked when u talkn about sucka...WHEN!!
> *


sooner the better i want this car on the streets this year i got most the stuff to put it together just sitting there new engine tranny wirring just need to paint this dam belly but with just u and me doing these three cars it takes awhile but we gona overcome this obsticle with or with out no help


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> > [/quot
> 
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2009, 09:57 AM~12836702
> *sooner the better i want this  car on the streets this year i got most the stuff to put it together just sitting there new engine tranny wirring just need to paint this dam belly but with just u and me doing these three cars it takes awhile  but we gona overcome this obsticle with or with out no help
> *


yea..we will knock sum of this shit out this weekend if i dont go 2 L.A..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

here is the tranny all epoxyed up tomarrrow scuff seal and paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

now back to the belly


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2009, 01:08 PM~12837984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro. putting in work :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 28 2009, 05:08 PM~12840444
> *looking good bro. putting in work :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAH BRO IM PUSHING AHEAD WITH HELP OR NO HELP THIS THING GONA GET DONE


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2009, 05:18 PM~12840537
> *HELL YEAH BRO IM PUSHING  AHEAD WITH HELP OR NO HELP THIS THING GONA GET DONE
> *


i hear u . it wont get done by its self.  . keep the motivation level high bro . it will pay off


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 28 2009, 06:23 PM~12841210
> *looking good  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

todays agenda off to paint the tranny be back in a few with pics








be back with some clear on it


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 09:14 AM~12848094
> *todays agenda off to paint the tranny be back in a few  with pics
> 
> 
> ...



looking good..knock it out.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

here it is with some clear will get some more in the sun


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 10:17 AM~12848767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep it up..moving rite along..she lookn hella wet :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

what little bit of sun i could find :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 29 2009, 11:36 AM~12848978
> *keep it up..moving rite along..she lookn hella wet :biggrin:
> *


that was 2 wet coats just went and put 2 more wet coats she is supper wet now


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

back to the belly for some more prep


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 10:39 AM~12849004
> *that was 2 wet coats just went and put 2 more wet coats she is supper wet now
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so going same color on floor with some flake patterns hopefully soon


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 10:55 AM~12849146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 29 2009, 12:12 PM~12849259
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


you will be helping on that ass munch


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this will get some paint to


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gas tank will get painted tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this is the surface rust i have to get off the wheel wells and some on the trunk pan and then i should be done


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 11:58 AM~12849621
> *you will be helping on that ass munch
> *


 :0


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 01:22 PM~12850505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so you guys going to the dog thing on sat?


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 01:24 PM~12850534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 29 2009, 02:32 PM~12850606
> *so you guys going to the dog thing on sat?
> *


not to sure but we might


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 02:37 PM~12850664
> *not to sure but we might
> *


let me know and hit me with the name of the park again i erase my texts messages like every other day so i deleted it.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tt for todays progress get these parts sealed and painted


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt..chromer pm'd me and said it might be done today..gonna call in a little while to make sure, so i can drive down there tonight and pick up first thing in tha morning... :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

no call yet.. :angry: :nosad:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tt for the chrome :biggrin: is all done will post pics tomarrow


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 30 2009, 08:39 PM~12862414
> *tt for the chrome :biggrin:  is all done will post pics tomarrow
> *


 :angry: 










































:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

worked on the belly no pics yet got more to do tomarrow


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 30 2009, 09:28 PM~12863493
> *worked on the belly no pics yet got more to  do tomarrow
> *


sit ups? crunches? ab blaster what ?? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 31 2009, 12:58 AM~12865118
> *sit ups? crunches? ab blaster what ?? :biggrin:
> *


that belly still the same


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

chrome is on its way home


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

battery hold downs


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

black majic wish bone


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

thats it for now straight from the back seat of the chev


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

still got all the tie rods end steering linkage pitman arm and lower a arm bars and some other odds and ends will post more pics as soon as it get here


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

time to put all that on this


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

im back from L.A got the chrome.. :biggrin: :biggrin:   
everthing looks good :thumbsup: 
post up pics in a minute..battery died


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 31 2009, 11:37 PM~12871358
> *im back from L.A  got the chrome.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> everthing looks good :thumbsup:
> post up pics in a minute..battery died
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

HERE U GO..HERES THE CHROME.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CHROME LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup: 










UN WRAPPING THE CHROME.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























QUICK TEST FIT TO SEE WHAT IT IS GONNA LOOK LIKE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















THEY DID A GOOD JOB.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 1 2009, 12:08 AM~12871699
> *UN WRAPPING THE CHROME
> 
> 
> ...


thats my favorite part. its like christmas day.


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 31 2009, 10:07 PM~12871694
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BIG RICH FOR A GOOD JOB ON THE THE CHROME WORK.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:

U WILL BE SEEING US REAL SOON AGAIN..THANKS HOMIE..:biggrin: 

I GOT MY POWERSTEERING PUT BACK TOGETHER TOO..THANKS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 31 2009, 10:15 PM~12871754
> *THANKS BIG RICH  FOR A GOOD JOB ON THE THE CHROME WORK.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> U WILL BE SEEING US REAL SOON AGAIN..THANKS HOMIE..:biggrin:
> ...


thank you carnal :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

hell yeah im happier than a fat kid in a candy store we will be out there soon with another load  thanks big rich verry satisfied


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 31 2009, 10:55 PM~12872010
> *hell yeah im happier than a fat kid in a candy store  we will be out there soon with another load  thanks big rich verry satisfied
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

all unwrapped shinning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

all i got left to do is a rear end trunk pan and my lowers and thats it for chrome well for now then i got to do all this again for the wifes 64


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt looking nice :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

been off your topic for a minute . and then BAM  all that shiny stuff .looks god bro


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

dam today dint do nothing worked on cleaning my homies belly


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

looks good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2009, 11:02 PM~12879021
> *looks good
> *


thanks howd the dog park go


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT..THANKS FOR COMN THRU TO HELP CLEAN UP THE BELLY.. :biggrin: 
BEFORE..  


















AFTER.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 1 2009, 11:25 PM~12879202
> *TTT..THANKS FOR COMN THRU TO HELP CLEAN UP THE BELLY.. :biggrin:
> BEFORE..
> 
> ...


no prob now we gona start sanding it down get it ready for that kandy treament


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 1 2009, 10:30 PM~12879245
> *no prob now we gona start sanding it down get it ready for that kandy treament
> *


YEA! PROBABLY DO SOME OF THAT DURING THE WEEK..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 1 2009, 11:33 PM~12879270
> *YEA! PROBABLY DO SOME OF THAT DURING THE WEEK..
> *


ok remind me to put the grinder i my truck so i bring it over gona do some more cleaning on mine tomarrow trying to take advantage of his good weather


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 1 2009, 11:03 PM~12879031
> *thanks howd the dog park go
> *


I had an emergency call so i had to go do some work. couldnt make it. plus she is ready to pop i think she is gonna have them today. so i wouldnt have been good for her to have to ride so far


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 2 2009, 10:40 AM~12881481
> *I had an emergency call so i had to go do some work. couldnt make it. plus she is ready to pop i think she is gonna have them today. so i wouldnt have been good for her to have to ride so far
> *


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 2 2009, 09:40 AM~12881481
> *I had an emergency call so i had to go do some work. couldnt make it. plus she is ready to pop i think she is gonna have them today. so i wouldnt have been good for her to have to ride so far
> *


YOU SELLN PUPS?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 2 2009, 12:41 PM~12882421
> *YOU SELLN PUPS?
> *


ther not english bullodogs there old english


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 2 2009, 04:01 PM~12882585
> *ther not english bullodogs there old english
> *


well put me down for 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 2 2009, 12:01 PM~12882585
> *ther not english bullodogs there old english
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona start taking out the pumps and batts today getting read for the body to come off again


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 3 2009, 09:48 AM~12892981
> *gona start  taking out the pumps and batts today getting read for the body to come off again
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 3 2009, 11:50 AM~12893579
> *
> *


got my lowers off and took out all the batts and pumps and going to pull out the rear cylinders next took off my chrome drive line and tranny mount to clean them up get ready for the other frame got to sent out the drive line to big rich for slip yoke my back hurts now those batts are heavy been ahwhile since imoved them


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the kids having fun


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 2 2009, 01:01 PM~12882585
> *ther not english bullodogs there old english
> *


American bulldogs pups were born last night 7 males 1 female :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 3 2009, 03:25 PM~12895243
> *American bulldogs pups were born last night 7 males 1 female :biggrin:
> *


my bad any pics


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 3 2009, 02:04 PM~12895068
> *got my lowers off and took out all the batts and pumps and  going to pull out the rear cylinders next  took off my chrome drive line and tranny mount to clean them up get ready for the other frame got to sent out the drive line to big rich for slip yoke  my back hurts now those batts are heavy been ahwhile since imoved them
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 3 2009, 02:19 PM~12895202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep we need to go out there..cant wait!!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 3 2009, 03:07 PM~12895638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job :thumbsup: keep it up!! i have the polish to clean those parts up :biggrin: whats next..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

once the welder get here i decide to cut out that trunk pan and replace


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 4 2009, 12:13 AM~12899944
> *once the welder get here i decide to cut out that trunk pan and replace
> *


FYI
brace up the rear before u cut the floor out..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 3 2009, 10:17 PM~12900010
> *FYI
> brace up the rear before u cut the floor out..
> *


IM NOT CUTTING OUT THE WHOLE FLOOR JUST THE CENTER SECTION


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 3 2009, 09:42 PM~12899588
> *nice
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 4 2009, 01:18 AM~12900771
> *IM NOT CUTTING OUT THE WHOLE FLOOR JUST THE CENTER SECTION
> *


chromeing it of just replacing it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 4 2009, 01:01 AM~12901528
> *chromeing it of just replacing it
> *


replace it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well im gona try and pull this rear end off today and the rear cylinders


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 4 2009, 11:01 AM~12904360
> *well im gona try and pull this rear end off today and the rear cylinders
> *


get to work!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 4 2009, 12:48 PM~12904745
> *get to work!!  :biggrin:
> *


why dont u try helping me for a change maybe my back wont hurt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 4 2009, 02:58 PM~12906483
> *why dont u try helping me for a change maybe my back wont hurt
> *


yea right..u cant work at night over there..clean up is at 2pm over there..i dont get off til 6pm..we cant even work over there on weekends..so when am i suppose to help... :angry:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 4 2009, 04:52 PM~12907067
> *yea right..u cant work at night over there..clean up is at 2pm over there..i dont get off til 6pm..we cant even work over there on weekends..so when am i suppose to help... :angry:
> *


HATER EXCUSES EXCUSES


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 4 2009, 04:22 PM~12907336
> *HATER EXCUSES EXCUSES
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for comin thru.. :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

frame in the back yard..next put the car on the rotisserie..now we can put your frame together after my car is setup on the rotisserie..:thumbsup: :biggrin: 



































:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 5 2009, 11:10 AM~12914647
> *frame in the back yard..next put the car on the rotisserie..now we can put your frame together after my car is setup on the rotisserie..:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that pine wood :roflmao:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 5 2009, 10:13 AM~12914673
> *is that pine wood :roflmao:
> *



DUMBASS U SAID ANY WOOD..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 5 2009, 11:33 AM~12914819
> *DUMBASS U SAID ANY WOOD..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

shoulda got some pressure treated! lol or just some 2x2 metal tubing that way u can use it for the battery rack when your done.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 5 2009, 12:45 PM~12915397
> *shoulda got some pressure treated! lol or just some 2x2 metal tubing that way u can use it for the battery rack when your done.
> *


its only temp be on the roto later today


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 5 2009, 11:45 AM~12915397
> *shoulda got some pressure treated! lol or just some 2x2 metal tubing that way u can use it for the battery rack when your done.
> *


LOL..YEA IT WAS 10:OO AT NITE..LAST MINUTE SHIT..


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 3 2009, 11:18 PM~12900771
> *IM NOT CUTTING OUT THE WHOLE FLOOR JUST THE CENTER SECTION
> *


GET THE PAN THAT IS THE FULL WELL IT COMES UP AND CURVES FLAT WITH THE TRUNK THAT WAY YOU CAN CUT OUT YOUR OLD ONE AND DRIOP THIS ONE IN AND WELD FROM THE TOP SO YOU WONT SEE THE WELD AND IT WILL BE THE STRONGEST . PS MEETING THIS SUNDAY ROUND TABLE 6PM IF YOU WANT TO COME.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

here is the one you want to get ebay number 4562892625 also remember to test fit it and weld the gas tank strap mounts on ahead of time or you will have the bolt them on later


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 5 2009, 10:04 PM~12921364
> *here is the one you want to get ebay number 4562892625 also remember to test fit it and weld the gas tank strap mounts on ahead of time or you will have the bolt them on later
> *


yeah thats the one im ordering


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the rims that ill be running


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 6 2009, 04:08 PM~12928707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice that's what i need to get right there
:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt for some work getting done


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

NEED TO GET BACK ON MY CAR


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64_@Feb 8 2009, 11:07 AM~12941349
> *NEED TO GET BACK ON MY CAR
> *


you better give me some money


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64+Feb 8 2009, 10:07 AM~12941349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 6 2009, 04:08 PM~12928707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

need to order this


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking for a 44 or 42 moonroof


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 20 2009, 02:45 PM~12762176
> *
> 
> 
> ...





How come you cut the sway bar tabs off?


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 18 2009, 11:45 PM~13047276
> *How come you cut the sway bar tabs off?
> *


the person who welded it... welded it the wrong way..had to grind off, gonna re do it so its flush on the side instead of the bottom..


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 19 2009, 05:03 PM~13052659
> *the person who welded it... welded it the wrong way..had to grind off, gonna re do it so its flush on the side instead of the bottom..
> *



That'll look a lot nicer. Would it be as strong though? Might be easier to break off at that point?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13053938
> *That'll look a lot nicer. Would it be as strong though? Might be easier to break off at that point?
> *


it will be strong enogh dont realy need them there


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 19 2009, 08:00 PM~13054229
> *it will be strong enogh dont realy need them there
> *



Sweet. Yeah i still gotta finish the boxing on my lower A arms, They'll look just like yours, cept I'm running air.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 26 2009, 09:48 AM~13117664
> *
> *


trying to get my frame put together but this guy wont put his car on the rotiserie lazy fuck


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so you going to pomona? I got some seats available in the truck if you want to roll?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 26 2009, 11:12 AM~13118349
> *so you going to pomona? I got some seats available in the truck if you want to roll?
> *


i want to money permitting


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 26 2009, 11:17 AM~13118383
> *i want to money permitting
> *


let me know I think im gonna take the riviera so probably leave frid night and come back late saturday. what you looking for?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 6 2009, 04:08 PM~12928707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

working on replacing the trunk pan


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok gona start puting the chrome suspension on the frame get a rolling chassis pics to folow


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

time to start putting on that chrome


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 15 2009, 10:22 AM~13285801
> *time to start putting on that chrome
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok i had to cleanout all the threads first and mock up before i put it on yesterday we cleaned out garage to make space for frame so now we can put frame on jackstands and start assembly


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

having a new set of lowers made the other ones didnt have the bigger spring pocket


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 16 2009, 06:03 PM~13294932
> *having a new set of lowers made the other ones didnt have the bigger spring pocket
> *


Are there 2 different lowers ???
My 3,5to spring wont fit in my lowers.
Do i have the small one`s???


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 16 2009, 01:40 PM~13296349
> *Are there 2 different lowers ???
> My 3,5to spring wont fit in my lowers.
> Do i have the small one`s???
> *


NO ALL THE SAME SPRINGS ARE JUST BIG EITHER SHAVE SPRING OR MAKE BIGGER SPRING POCKET LIKE IM DOING


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the uppers on pitman arm on tranny mount bar on and wish bone on shitty pics from cell phone and the old lowers till my new ones are done gona paint the wheel hubs to match to


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got grade 8 bolts for lowers but the new bushing shaft are smaller than stock so have to change bolts where 2 big


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the right bolts for the lowers today got to move all the quads out the garage then we can put the frame on jack stands


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

trunk pan will be orderd tuesday also sending out couple more things for chrome


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what happened to the 65 wagon, i want to see whats going on with it :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 23 2009, 12:31 AM~13359525
> *what happened to the 65 wagon, i want to see whats going on with it  :biggrin:
> *


sold


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 23 2009, 03:27 AM~13359782
> *sold
> *


yeah i know that  
but i want to see if the person who bought gets on here and if he gots a build up topic or something


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 23 2009, 06:50 AM~13360333
> *yeah i know that
> but i want to see if the person who bought gets on here and if he gots a build up topic or something
> *


nah he dont he went to the navy just sitting till he gets out


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

trunk pan is orderd


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

should look like this when installed


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

found some hiden rust 
bad body mount and left side trunk 
so gona wait til good guys this weekend
and try and pick up new body mount and lh trunk floor


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 24 2009, 01:24 PM~13375292
> *found some hiden rust
> bad body mount and left side trunk
> so gona wait til good guys this weekend
> ...


which car is this?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 24 2009, 05:56 PM~13377917
> *which car is this?
> *


mine sucks ass was stripping the floors in the trunk all the coating was covering that side should be easy fix


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got some more of the frame together dont mine those ugly ass lowers :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 24 2009, 08:22 PM~13380694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS COMING ALONG NICE.. THAT CHROME IS BLINGN WITH THAT PAINT!!...I WILL HAVE THE REST OF THE STUFF OUT THE GARAGE TODAY..SO WE CAN MAKE IT A ROLLING CHASSIS :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 24 2009, 08:20 PM~13380668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE..YOU SHOULD GETTN THE CHROME LOWERS IN NO TIME!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

How's it comin lately?

more pics!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

THESE PICS WERE TAKEN LAST NIGHT..MIGHT PUT THE REAR END ON TONITE!
!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 25 2009, 11:51 AM~13385703
> *THESE PICS WERE TAKEN LAST NIGHT..MIGHT PUT THE REAR END ON TONITE!
> !
> *


hope so


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

wifez wish bone


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

WENT TO THE HOMIES SHOP LAST NIGHT.. FRAME ALMOST DONE.. HERES SOME PICS OF THE BOTTOM SIDE OF THE FRAME..THEY WERE WELDING THE BOTTOM SIDE OF THE FRAME RAILS..NEXT THE BRIDGE..SORRY CAMERA PHONE PICS..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> WENT TO THE HOMIES SHOP LAST NIGHT.. FRAME ALMOST DONE.. HERES SOME PICS OF THE BOTTOM SIDE OF THE FRAME..THEY WERE WELDING THE BOTTOM SIDE OF THE FRAME RAILS..NEXT THE BRIDGE..SORRY CAMERA PHONE PICS..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

WANT TO GET THE STRESS POINTS DONE ON MY 59 FRAME....!!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 26 2009, 10:43 PM~13403769
> *WANT TO GET THE STRESS POINTS DONE ON MY 59 FRAME....!!!!
> *


these homies in fremont


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

orderd a upper left trunk pan and the lh box mount and the center trunk pan should be here monday


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got new tool to help the process


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

hope to pick this up soon to


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

showed up today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the gas tank mounts and a piece of 18 gauge to patch the spot on the trunk


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 30 2009, 05:19 PM~13436181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doin big thangs!! good work..got the garage cleared out so we can lay out ur frame .. :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 30 2009, 04:48 PM~13435805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 31 2009, 08:36 AM~13442570
> *doin big thangs!! good work..got the garage cleared out so we can lay out ur frame .. :biggrin:
> *


yeah well that will only work ifyou ever pick up the dam phone


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 31 2009, 07:47 AM~13442657
> *yeah well that will only work ifyou ever pick up the dam phone
> *


U HAVENT CALLED..U B TEXTN..


----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)

The frame is looking good homie... im sure its gonna come out sick...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Good work and good detail keep it up from the homies in fort worth texas. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 31 2009, 08:48 AM~13442670
> *U HAVENT CALLED..U B TEXTN..
> *


whats the difference


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Mar 31 2009, 08:50 AM~13442692
> *The frame is looking good homie... im sure its gonna come out sick...
> *


thanks still missing a lot more chrome but should be getting it soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 31 2009, 08:55 AM~13442720
> *Good work and good detail keep it up from the homies in fort worth texas.    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


thanks


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 31 2009, 08:00 AM~13442762
> *whats the  difference
> *


I HIT U BACK ON SUNDAY WHEN U ASK FOR UR CHARGER..ABOUT A COUPLE OF HOURS LATER..U NEVER GOT BACK TO ME..ALSO I HIT U UP YESTERDAY!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 31 2009, 09:03 AM~13442791
> *I HIT U BACK ON SUNDAY WHEN U ASK FOR UR CHARGER..ABOUT A COUPLE OF HOURS LATER..U NEVER GOT BACK TO ME..ALSO I HIT U UP YESTERDAY!
> *


couple hrs later what good is that


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

now got to make the new piece


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 31 2009, 11:36 AM~13444499
> *couple hrs later what good is that
> *


better than nothing! :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 31 2009, 01:27 PM~13445372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why u not going further back..that lip on bottom thats folding is that going to be able to close or just will it burn threw if u try to tack it closed.. :dunno:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 31 2009, 02:49 PM~13445574
> *better than nothing! :biggrin:
> *


no it not it was just like nothing


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 31 2009, 02:54 PM~13445621
> *why u not going further back..that lip on bottom thats folding is that going to be able to close or just will it burn threw if u try to tack it closed.. :dunno:
> *


 what lip thats folding do u even no what u talking about


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 31 2009, 02:37 PM~13445974
> *what lip thats folding do u even no what u talking about
> *












the part thats circled..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Apr 1 2009, 08:31 AM~13452818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah cutting further back to that just 4 u


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

your gonna go threw tires like crazy! its gonna look good though


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 1 2009, 11:13 PM~13461793
> *your gonna go threw tires like crazy! its gonna look good though
> *


you aint lying my arms are ext. 1.5 and went down a couple miles and side wall was worn :0 car looking good nice meeting you the other day


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 1 2009, 09:13 PM~13461306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 1 2009, 11:13 PM~13461793
> *your gonna go threw tires like crazy! its gonna look good though
> *


u think so i think there 1 1/2 but everthing is still kind of loose andno weight on there i could shim it back a little


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 2 2009, 12:30 AM~13462125
> *you aint lying my arms are ext. 1.5 and went down a couple miles and side wall was worn  :0 car looking good nice meeting you the other day
> *


yeah mine are the same thanks like wise


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

one more piece to the puzzel


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 2 2009, 05:41 PM~13468711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ddddddddddaaaaannggggggggggg :0 
you get down homie

looks good tho!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 3 2009, 12:01 AM~13472658
> *ddddddddddaaaaannggggggggggg :0
> you get down homie
> 
> ...


thanks man im trying first time going this far hope to have more progress today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

test fitting


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok its finnaly start to get some where got my brother helping now 
i cleaned all the surface rust off the wheel wells driver side now i have to do the passenger side tomorrow waiting on a welder to so i can finish up and get this 
belly painted and mate the two together post more pics tomarrow


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 3 2009, 01:00 PM~13476741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good progress!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

wheel wells


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Apr 4 2009, 12:25 PM~13482551
> *good progress!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the body mount brace showed up today ready to start puting all the pieces together now


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got all metal pieces fabbed up just have to weld it all up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

new miller welder is on its way so when it get here the welding will start


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt for today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the passenger wheel well almost clean


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 8 2009, 10:55 PM~13524779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 7 2009, 09:12 PM~13513740
> *new miller welder is on its way so when it get here the welding will start
> *



:ugh:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok tomarrow gona start welding this thing up get this show on the road :biggrin:


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

TA CABRON EL BUILD UP


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 21 2009, 11:22 AM~13642723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

it's nice having a trunk pan with no dings or pitts!

new metal is awesome!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13651704
> *it's nice having a trunk pan with no dings or pitts!
> 
> new metal is awesome!
> *


hell yeah cant wait till its done metal work hopefully next week or two


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got driverside piece tacked up now im trim up center pan and start tacking that in next taking a little longer first time and all


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

now the fun part of grinding it down


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tomarrows aggenda grind all down and dynaglass then smooth it out


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt looks good gonna be 100% from ground-up :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Lookin good!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2009, 11:17 PM~13674227
> *ttt looks good gonna be 100% from ground-up :biggrin:
> *


try to thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Apr 24 2009, 08:21 AM~13676308
> *:thumbsup: Lookin good!!
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 24 2009, 02:02 PM~13679733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


since you replaced the sides why didnt you do a 1 piece rear section?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona get this thing on the rotiserie now finish the belly but i got to install one box brace first and do my wifes trunk pan hers just the center section


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

lookin good!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 23 2009, 06:26 PM~13671119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go get some more gas for the welder an finish up couple spots


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 27 2009, 08:03 AM~13701611
> *gona go get some more gas for the welder an finish up couple spots
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

order some materials today to finish off this thing


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

on my way to fill the gas bottel for the welder again got to get a bigger one this 20 cu just dont cut it


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ready for some epoxy


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

brother hooked it up with new helment


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 29 2009, 07:37 PM~13736490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


comin up!! that helmet looks tight!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 29 2009, 01:19 PM~13731701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep up the good work!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

finished the box brace today got to do alittle smoothing of the welds and we done with the trunk area one more fender patch and thats its for welding time to get this belly painted


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

dam rain :angry: didnt stop me :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

Good Job!! Keep it up!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: 
 
 
uffin: 
:wave: :happysad: 
:scrutinize: 
 
:werd: 
:wow: 
:loco: 
:nicoderm: 
:yes: :h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

un 10 :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 1 2009, 05:03 PM~13758819
> *un 10 :biggrin:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got done doing a lower fender patch sorry no pics


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

frame looks good :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

some glassing going on today tomarrow smooth out with filler


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

last one for today


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt for progress..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the smoothing done today now epoxy is next but have to get that first


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

box brace done smooth out ready for epoxy


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona weld some nuts to front of fender as the og ones fell off that hold part of the grile 
ill post pics in a minute


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

CHINGON BRO!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 6 2009, 04:43 PM~13807053
> *CHINGON BRO!!
> *


what the stuff u used on the bottom of your car does it come in other colors


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 6 2009, 04:45 PM~13807079
> *what the stuff u used on the bottom of your car does it come in other colors
> *


pm sent


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 6 2009, 05:05 PM~13807322
> *pm sent
> *


got it thanks gona look into that


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ive looked at this topic a few times and never relized it was yours.ill have to keep an eye on it now


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well today got to smooth out bottom of front floor pan forgot about that 
stay tuned for pics still waiting on epoxy to


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress is looking good!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

finish up on the floor today


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt for progress!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

next up lower fender patch cleaned out car today getting ready to drop the frame maybe this weekend and put back on the rotiserie :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@May 5 2009, 05:39 PM~13795047
> *ttt for progress..
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2009, 10:04 AM~13814964
> *Progress is looking good!
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok got the epoxy orderd should be here monday then i will start spraying so next up i will try and strip the rest of the inside of trunk and gona put down some por 15 inside floor pan then lay down some dynamat


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok fire wall will be sanded down new paint some flake and sliver leaf that is the plan


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

now back to sanding inside that trunk


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD UCE


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@May 8 2009, 01:29 PM~13828311
> *LOOKIN GOOD UCE
> *


THANKS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

spent the afternoon cleaning the pumps up they were dirty ass hell


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got a pic of the frame out side today but it was a cell phone pic
help the homie sand on his frame to get ready drop off at the powder coaters


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tomarrow gona spray some epoxy in the trunk


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good, gettin closer



> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 10 2009, 12:50 AM~13841455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this is a great build up!!! good job!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

epoxy showed up today il spray tomarrow


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

west coast ridaz,May 10 2009, 12:50 AM~13841455]















_*DAUUUUMMMM!!!!!*_ :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the trunk pan epoxyed today gona wait till it dries i might have to add another coat :uh:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 11 2009, 11:14 PM~13859517
> *west coast ridaz,May 10 2009, 12:50 AM~13841455]
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 12 2009, 01:46 PM~13865238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.. ur making alot of progress..knocking that shit out!! good job!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@May 12 2009, 03:17 PM~13865547
> *very nice.. ur making alot of progress..knocking that shit out!! good job!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHOULD HAVE SOME EPOXY LEFT OVER TO DO YOUR BELLY


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

STARTING TO GET AT A STAND STILL TILL I CAN STICK IT ON THE ROTISERIE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

like how you left those nice welds instead of grinding them down


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 12 2009, 10:05 PM~13869982
> *like how you left those nice welds instead of grinding them down
> *


thanks i like them to this is gona be a street car putin work on the streets of cali


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 10 2009, 02:50 AM~13841455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics of that trailer..is it a bar b q pit?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 13 2009, 07:16 PM~13878681
> *post more pics of that trailer..is it a bar b q pit?
> *


ha ha no its just a motor cycle trailer with my homies front end on top of it


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HUNNY. NOW START ON MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going back on the rotiserie in the next couple days hope by this weekend its back on get this belly painted up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

waiting to get my rotiserie back :buttkick:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

Lots of hard work pays off nice job......


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 16 2009, 09:51 AM~13905231
> *waiting to get my rotiserie back :buttkick:
> *


I HAD THE ROTISSERIE READY TO DROP OFF OR PICK UP! YOU NEVER GOT BACK TO ME.. ITS READY!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 16 2009, 10:51 AM~13905231
> *waiting to get my rotiserie back :buttkick:
> *


still waiting


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got my roto back should be on it by friday and have it all primed up by the week end


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well its back on the roto just got done putting it on my self my 
bro gona come threw tomarrow and we gona nock out the belly
now i got to go find place for the frame and all the other shit i took off 
hope to have all primed up by monday then all i need is some clear and im ready
to paint :uh:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Cant wait to see it!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got done cleaning up the wheel wells 
tomarrow ill finish up sanding off some surface rust


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well im solo today brother had to take care of something so 
gona get this show started early today


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

finishing up these last couple spots should be ready for prime tomorrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well im done for today tomarrow got to weld up one more
spot then start to epoxy it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well it was a busy weekend busted my ass getting this
shit done got the wheel wells all cleaned up and epoxyed
next is scuff it down and paint this shit


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 25 2009, 06:28 PM~13994192
> *:wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok got to order my fuel lines and body mount bolts and bushings and the brake lines


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 25 2009, 11:36 PM~13997349
> *whats up
> *


i see you stayin busy homie. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 10:37 PM~13997360
> *i see you stayin busy homie. :biggrin:
> *


im trying to hopeing by next month its on the frame


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 24 2009, 04:12 PM~13985437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR GETTN ALOT DONE..ITS LOOKN GOOD..KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 17 2008, 10:22 AM~11624891
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are these screwed on?
shortened rear?
ford 9"?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@May 26 2009, 10:55 PM~14009824
> *are these screwed on?
> shortened rear?
> ford 9"?
> *


stock rear not shortend and there cliped on with the factory clip latch


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 27 2009, 12:38 AM~14010255
> *stock rear not shortend and there cliped on with the factory clip latch
> *



what size wheel?
no rub?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 24 2009, 08:12 PM~13985437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@May 27 2009, 12:35 AM~14010637
> *what size wheel?
> no rub?
> *


13


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well im going back and forth weather i should spray the belly with that sem tintable bedliner or just straight paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tomarrow gona start stripping the fire wall get it ready for paint just a freshen up its been painted already but got some scratches


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 27 2009, 02:40 PM~14015691
> *well im going back and forth weather i should spray the belly with that sem tintable bedliner or just straight paint
> *


the tintable bedliner fades and turns a different color over time. Paint it homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 12:10 PM~14024630
> *the tintable bedliner fades and turns a different color over time. Paint it homie
> *


x61


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 27 2009, 01:40 PM~14015691
> *well im going back and forth weather i should spray the belly with that sem tintable bedliner or just straight paint
> *



you could always rock gaurd it with that paintable rock gaurd. It sprays on super clean and even and then you can spray the body colour over top of it. I did it to a 59 El Camino and the belly looked really nice!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 28 2009, 12:52 PM~14027016
> *you could always rock gaurd it with that paintable rock gaurd. It sprays on super clean and even and then you can spray the body colour over top of it. I did it to a 59 El Camino and the belly looked really nice!
> *


got pics i would like to see that


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

fire wall is all sanded down ready for sealer and paint


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 28 2009, 04:08 PM~14029535
> *fire wall is all sanded down ready for sealer and paint
> *


where the pic? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@May 28 2009, 05:35 PM~14029787
> *where the pic? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the red stuff is epoxy primer touch up spots 

















so this weekend gona start wetsanding the belly to get ready for paint 
got to get another gallon of clear


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 28 2009, 08:38 PM~14032589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks good! your gettn closer.. :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

firewall is ready for paint so im gona go start sanding the belly down


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt for tomarrows work


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

last spot had to repair








starting to wetsand belly this step sucks to many nooks and crannys


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Oh I know. I feel your pain. That shit takes forever :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

more sanding tomarrow another day or two of that then it should be ready for sealer paint clear maybe some flake too


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

looking good sergio :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 30 2009, 10:37 PM~14050289
> *looking good sergio :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 28 2009, 05:08 PM~14029525
> *got pics i would like to see that
> *



I have no pics of that car on my computer, they're all 35mm and put away somewhere in my house. I wish I did have some cause seriously it looks sooooo awesome in the end. It hides tiny imperfections and hides any seam sealer in areas. And in the end it's body colour!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got alittle more sanding to do going to go pick up some tinted sealer 
seal it all up get ready for that paint :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

getting close i see


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 2 2009, 04:36 PM~14074659
> *getting close i see
> *


almost its getting there


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

went to work today made some money now back to the car tomarrow sand and more sand


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

done sanding the belly ready for sealer and paint now maybe this weekend 
keep my fingers crossed


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for comin thru and helping me.. :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jun 9 2009, 09:42 AM~14137969
> *YA GOT A JOB YET!! :roflmao:
> *


no and my shit still be getting done :roflmao:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ur too funny!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jun 9 2009, 11:32 AM~14139101
> *:tears:
> *


aint no one crying over here i like staying home while u pay my bills :roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

found a pic of my old 64


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just order some more clear hopefuly it will be here friday going to go get the tinted sealer maybe see some color on sunday


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

doing some seam sealing today and adding more stuff to the frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well have to go get me a new grinder some thief stole one from me 
but that aint stoping me my shit still getting done :buttkick:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

any new pics?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 13 2009, 08:56 PM~14183010
> *any new pics?
> *


not yet it is all ready to spray just waiting on the clear and good weather
next weekend should have some paint if not sooner


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

get the engine cleaned up and ready to put on frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got to get some bolts to conect trany to engine


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 14 2009, 01:01 PM~14186672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

orderd the clear is on its way got the tinted sealer got the base and gun ready getting it all taped up should see some color soon


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 14 2009, 01:01 PM~14186672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANNN!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Your car is coming out badass homie :worship:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 17 2009, 04:39 PM~14220929
> *Your car is coming out badass homie :worship:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got it all seam sealed up today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got it sealed up next is paint then clear stay tuned


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:cheesy: NICE BRO!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the base on looking good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

base is all layed out now doing clear


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 19 2009, 11:54 AM~14240153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its coming out nice homie


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

layed the clear looks cool


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

looks good hunny


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

heres a close up of color


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64_@Jun 19 2009, 04:17 PM~14241970
> *looks good hunny
> *


oh you so sweet :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 19 2009, 04:00 PM~14241846
> *Its coming out nice homie
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

now the fun task of mating the body back to the frame :uh:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

absolutely fantastic. incredible attention to detail. i was inspired to yank my motor and trans out of my 64 SS today. keep it going :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jun 19 2009, 07:36 PM~14243551
> *absolutely fantastic. incredible attention to detail. i was inspired to yank my motor and trans out of my 64 SS today. keep it going  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for them kind words im trying


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:36 PM~14242115
> *now the fun task of mating the body back to the frame :uh:
> *



oh that's always a fun task! :banghead: 

you gonna do it with a 2 pole hoist or like 8 guys?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 19 2009, 07:18 PM~14241977
> *heres a close up of color
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: clean ride.


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 19 2009, 03:18 PM~14241977
> *heres a close up of color
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN..LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jun 20 2009, 09:18 AM~14246769
> *CLEAN..LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 20 2009, 06:34 AM~14246218
> *oh that's always a fun task!  :banghead:
> 
> you gonna do it with a 2 pole hoist or like 8 guys?
> *


i dnt no yet i usualy do it all my self but got to figure out how gona pull this off


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

today gona go get thing ready to take off the rotiserie
i didnt spray the firewall so when i take it off the stand 
ill paint it plus i need more paint belly took alot to cover
still cant belive its painted been a long time coming


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 20 2009, 08:24 AM~14246803
> *i dnt no yet i usualy do it all my self but got to figure out how gona pull this off
> *


IF YOU NEED HELP I CAN CALL THOSE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME WIT MY FRAME AND CAR..IF YOU WANT..JUS THROW'N IT OUT THERE..


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 19 2009, 06:36 PM~14242115
> *now the fun task of mating the body back to the frame :uh:
> *


if you need help bro im just a phone call away :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 20 2009, 08:30 PM~14250214
> *if you need help bro im just a phone call away :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 20 2009, 08:30 PM~14250214
> *if you need help bro im just a phone call away :biggrin:
> *


cool thanks 4 the offer


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 20 2009, 10:30 PM~14250214
> *if you need help bro im just a phone call away :biggrin:
> *


recruiting :biggrin: :uh: 


that colors clean serg..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jun 21 2009, 10:11 AM~14253197
> *recruiting :biggrin:  :uh:
> that colors clean serg..
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it shouldnt be to hard, just use the 4X4s and jackstands, thats all i ever do. throw the 4X4s under the body with the jackstands, roll the frame under it, put the jackstands on the rockers and take the 4X4s out, jack up the frame to the body and bolt it up. ive done plenty of them like that



> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 20 2009, 09:24 AM~14246803
> *i dnt no yet i usualy do it all my self but got to figure out how gona pull this off
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 21 2009, 04:04 PM~14255031
> *it shouldnt be to hard, just use the 4X4s and jackstands, thats all i ever do. throw the 4X4s under the body with the jackstands, roll the frame under it, put the jackstands on the rockers and take the 4X4s out, jack up the frame to the body and bolt it up. ive done plenty of them like that
> *



to many , right jr


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 21 2009, 02:04 PM~14255031
> *it shouldnt be to hard, just use the 4X4s and jackstands, thats all i ever do. throw the 4X4s under the body with the jackstands, roll the frame under it, put the jackstands on the rockers and take the 4X4s out, jack up the frame to the body and bolt it up. ive done plenty of them like that
> *


oh you make it sound so easy


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 21 2009, 07:37 PM~14256308
> *oh you make it sound so easy
> *


to him its like changing tires to anybody else


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jun 21 2009, 06:36 PM~14256719
> *to him its like changing tires to anybody else
> *


i dnt blieve him im gona have to see it done


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 21 2009, 09:27 PM~14257091
> *i dnt blieve him im gona have to see it done
> *


ya im calling jr bluff.. :0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

all it takes is a phone call. im not gonna hit you up and say "hey, can i help you work on your car?" lol


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 22 2009, 03:52 AM~14259973
> *all it takes is a phone call. im not gonna hit you up and say "hey, can i help you work on your car?" lol
> *


ordered patch panels...be calling u in a week or so.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 22 2009, 01:52 AM~14259973
> *all it takes is a phone call. im not gonna hit you up and say "hey, can i help you work on your car?" lol
> *


i heard that before :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

FLASHBACK.. ITS BEEN A MINUTE.. NOW LETS SLAP THIS BACK ON THAT FRAME..GOOD WORK SERG!! :biggrin: :thumbsup



>





>





>





> back half is all that is left





> ETCH PRIMER FIRST DID THIS TODAY





>





>





> just got it sealed up next is paint then clear stay tuned





> layed the clear looks cool





>





> heres a close up of color


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocking down roof now toyed around with some 
tape on what i want to the roof pics is for
refrence so get a idea on mural i want on the 
side of roof


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 23 2009, 11:44 AM~14273752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD.. THAT BRIDGE LOOKS TIGHT WITH THE REFLECTION OFF THE WATER..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona seal the roof base it pearl white then some interclear 
working on getting the jams ready


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jun 21 2009, 12:11 PM~14253197
> *recruiting :biggrin:  :uh:
> that colors clean serg..
> *


lol we dont need to do that! :biggrin: our chapter is getting a handful for mike and ray


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

today ill sand down all the jams get them ready for sealer and might start blocking on the doors


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

getting these jams smooth


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 26 2009, 12:39 PM~14307964
> *getting these jams smooth
> *


wheres the pics!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jun 26 2009, 03:02 PM~14308730
> *wheres the pics!
> *




















blocked on the body to


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go try and get the body mount bushing local tomarrow


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 26 2009, 05:35 PM~14310450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good..keep it goin.. :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 26 2009, 09:43 PM~14312420
> *gona go try and get the body mount bushing local tomarrow
> *


let me know when its time to help..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking Good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 26 2009, 10:43 PM~14312420
> *gona go try and get the body mount bushing local tomarrow
> *


they dont have them got to place the order


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got my body mount bushing orderd so shoul be back on the frame next week 
getting closer ever day


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

taking body off rotiserie today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona try and mate the body to the frame tomarrow


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 1 2009, 05:29 PM~14356130
> *gona try and mate the body to the frame tomarrow
> *


NO NO NO!!! U WILL mate the body!!! none of this goin to try BS!! you SHALL overcome!!.... good luck and have fun. maybe the last time u do it to this ride  cherish these precious moments :yes:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks to my mom for helping me get it under there


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

ooohhh so close...hurry up!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64_@Jul 2 2009, 12:09 PM~14363135
> *ooohhh so close...hurry up!
> *


give me some more money :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lol :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 2 2009, 12:39 PM~14363469
> *give me some more money :biggrin:
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the frame down but cant get this bushing under wheel well to touch body any body have any ideas


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 2 2009, 09:02 PM~14367801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe body tweaked :angry: looks good should almost be done :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 2 2009, 09:23 PM~14368067
> *maybe body tweaked  :angry: looks good should almost done  :biggrin:
> *


NO CAUSE IT WOULD BE TOUCHING AT THAT POINT IF IT TWEAKED DOWN


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

THANKS TO MY LOVELY WIFE FOR HELPING CONECT THE FRAME


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

:angry: Damm did that shit your self hugh??


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64_@Jul 3 2009, 12:22 AM~14369904
> *:angry: Damm did that shit your self hugh??
> *


THANKS HONEY :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 2 2009, 10:02 PM~14369344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

Your welcome, just wish it would of sat on there flat


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64_@Jul 3 2009, 09:37 AM~14371850
> *Your welcome, just wish it would of sat on there flat
> *


it will little more finess


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got it all bolted down 4 now


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

keep it going, great job great team


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

SO I GOT TO SPRAY THE FIRE WALL DROP IN ENGINE AND TRANNY RUN THE BRAKE AND FUEL LINES AND GET IT READY TO BE PAINTED GONA PUT SOME WORK IN TOMARROW


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slam-low63_@Jul 3 2009, 05:00 PM~14374965
> *keep it going,  great job  great team
> *


THANKS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt for today progress alittle of this little of that


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well not much done today but ill get back on it tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

cleaned up the dash


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona hit the paint store tomarow and by some more paint to finish the fire wall then ill drop in engine and tranny cant wait to here this thing fire up :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

whos painting it?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jul 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14389621
> *whos painting it?
> *


fire wall or the whole car


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

off to the paint store get more paint


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 6 2009, 12:35 AM~14389700
> *fire wall or the whole car
> *


 both


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jul 6 2009, 11:53 PM~14399820
> *both
> *


ill do the firewall and might have gil do the body


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 7 2009, 01:55 AM~14399829
> *ill do the firewall and might have gil do the body
> *


you better TRY and set something up! hes a busy man now days


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jul 7 2009, 12:08 AM~14399901
> *you better TRY and set something up! hes a busy man now days
> *


its tooken care of


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona shoot fire wall today base then clear then alittle buff slap in engine and tran saturday


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

VERY NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn bro,shits coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 06:02 PM~14416233
> *damn bro,shits coming along nicely :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

did little spot repair on roof getting that ready for the pearl white base


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

love this thread ! beutiful resto! het i just picked up a 64 and im wondering where i can get reso parts and catolog? i need quarters floor pans etc.... can you point me in the right direction? wow this gives me alot of inspiration! if you get time can you please pm me with some places to order catalogs...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jul 8 2009, 08:27 PM~14417688
> *love this thread ! beutiful resto! het i just picked up a 64 and im wondering where i can get reso parts and catolog? i need quarters floor pans etc.... can you point me in the right direction? wow this gives me alot of inspiration! if you get time can you please pm me with some places to order catalogs...
> *


THANKS PMED


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 8 2009, 07:44 PM~14417195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE YOU GET DOWN TO BUSSINESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 8 2009, 11:25 PM~14420091
> *DAM HOMIE YOU GET DOWN TO BUSSINESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks man im trying still got to do the body after this ill have to sub that out this is as much painting as i can do in the back yard


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

love that color


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

first coat of clear 3 more to follow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

second coat of clear


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 9 2009, 10:11 AM~14423480
> *second coat of clear
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

HERE IT IS 4 COATS CLEAR ALL DONE


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

KEEP IN MIND THAT IM UNDER A CANOPY WITH A BLUE TARP ON TOP THAT MAKES THIE PICS LOOK THAT WAY ILL GET BETTER PICS WHEN I CAN WHEEL IT BACK INTO SUN


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GONA CHANGE OUT THOSE UGLY BRAKE LINE AND FUEL LINE FOR STAINLESS STEEL ONES MAYBE CHROME MOTOR MOUNTS TOO AND THOSE UGLY BLACK BOLTS AND WASHER ON A ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 9 2009, 01:09 PM~14424113
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn thats looking good! whats the color?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jul 9 2009, 01:48 PM~14425288
> *damn thats looking good! whats the color?
> *


its a aqua


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 9 2009, 06:34 PM~14427694
> *its a aqua
> *



damn that color looks like it runs on batteries! im feelin that aqua


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i was lookin at those lol. the car is lookin good!



> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 9 2009, 12:26 PM~14424331
> *GONA CHANGE OUT THOSE UGLY BRAKE LINE AND FUEL LINE FOR STAINLESS STEEL ONES MAYBE CHROME MOTOR MOUNTS TOO AND THOSE UGLY BLACK BOLTS AND WASHER ON A ARMS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jul 9 2009, 09:42 PM~14430100
> *i was lookin at those lol. the car is lookin good!
> *


YEAH THEY WHERE JUST THERE FOR MOCK UP AND TO SEE IF I COULD GET THEM OFF AND ON WITH THE BODY ON BUT THEY MAKING IT LOOK UGLY AS HELL SO IM GONA ORDER SOME STUFF SOON JUST TRYING TO SAVE LITTLE MORE CHEDDAR FOR BIG ORDER


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tomarroow doing alittle polish mate tranny and engine and drop them in


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 10 2009, 07:56 AM~14433078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 9 2009, 12:10 PM~14424142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


buy a bender and run the line behind the frame :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

engine is in now have do alittle wiring and detail need to have my drive line done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this is before i did frame off


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

nice 64 homie


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 10 2009, 09:16 PM~14439764
> *nice 64 homie
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

today gona spray the black on the fan aqua and the powers steering pump 4 now till i get the new 605 kit bolt down the tranny set engine on top dead center add plugs


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 10 2009, 08:09 PM~14439720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your movn along fast now!!.. u will be rolln in no time.. looks really good. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 11 2009, 08:57 AM~14442331
> *today gona spray the black on the fan aqua and the powers steering pump 4 now till i get the new 605 kit bolt down the tranny set engine on top dead center add plugs
> *



so man are you runnin a 605 with a manual center link then?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 11 2009, 09:27 AM~14442455
> *so man are you runnin a 605 with a manual center link then?
> *


no will change the end piece with the new adapter


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

installed the carb starters alternator took off fan to paint and installed msd box might detail that to match dont no yet


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i also installed lokar dipstick and tranny dipstick


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

want to get a custom lokar gas pedal and thier kick down cable


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT..KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 11 2009, 08:05 PM~14445681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that looks beautiful! ya i would do the msd box to match. :thumbsup: 
im still trying to get ahold of the guy that im purchasing my 64 from :angry:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

no progress


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 11 2009, 07:05 PM~14445681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S COMING TOGETHER NICE SERGIO 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jul 14 2009, 08:35 PM~14476378
> *IT'S COMING TOGETHER NICE SERGIO
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks gilbert


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok tomarrow going to get some spark plugs header gaskets and that should be it for the engine waiting on my tranny lines brake lines a new chrome tranny pan and some chrome chevy bolts for valve covers


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking good :0


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thz iz a nice build up, Tha color iz clean


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Jul 16 2009, 12:47 AM~14490058
> *Thz iz a nice build up, Tha color iz clean
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got my chrome tranny pan today and my tranny lines but they sent out the wrong brake lines orderd stainless steel they sent out regular lines :angry:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

will be painting some more pieces tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok tranny lines are in next is the chrome tranny pan pulled of more stuff to paint see what i can get done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok today i put on the spark plugs set it to top dead center gona go get my header gaskets and some oil some fitting for radiator to connect tranny lines still waiting on the stainless steel brake lines should be here next week


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 20 2009, 08:23 PM~14532057
> *ok today i put on the spark plugs set it to top dead center  gona go get my header gaskets and some oil some fitting for radiator to connect tranny lines  still waiting on the stainless steel brake lines should be here next week
> *


I GOT A 64 RAG IF YOU WANNA TRADE????


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 20 2009, 09:16 PM~14532798
> *I GOT A 64 RAG IF YOU WANNA TRADE????
> *


ok lets do it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

off to get some parts be back with updates


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 20 2009, 09:03 PM~14533527
> *ok lets do it
> *


wut does it look like!! post up sum pics!!


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jul 21 2009, 11:58 AM~14538722
> *wut does it look like!! post up sum pics!!
> *


GO UNDER CARS FOR SALE


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok got the oil filter adapter in header gaskets on and plugs all connected need some oill and some breakin additive should have itrunning soon


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14542481
> *ok got the oil filter adapter in header gaskets on and plugs all connected need some oill and some breakin additive should have itrunning soon
> *


TO MY HOUSE? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 21 2009, 05:52 PM~14542556
> *TO MY HOUSE? :biggrin:
> *


yep on its way :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 21 2009, 09:04 PM~14544795
> *
> *


was up lincoln looks good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

off to get thos fittings decide to respray radiator support for afresher look soo gona go do that to


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

added the wiring harness








gona blend in a couple spots on these


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 22 2009, 11:22 AM~14549717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

MORE WORK TOMARROW


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

LOOKN GOOD!!! U EVER SLEEP? :dunno:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

some parts to paint up


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 21 2009, 10:58 PM~14545966
> *was up lincoln looks good
> *


thanks bro.
64 looks good :thumbsup: wen u goin to finish it?? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 23 2009, 04:29 PM~14563560
> *thanks bro.
> 64 looks good :thumbsup: wen u goin to finish it?? :biggrin:
> *


soon i hope this bad economy dont let me move any faster than i can


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

had to repair the nut on the door jam that holds the fender


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got to finish lower fender patch on passenger fender 
hopely if not windy tomarrow i can get theses parts sprayed


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 damn,looks like your keeping busy.... that shits coming along real nice,real quick :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 23 2009, 05:23 PM~14564042
> *soon i hope this bad economy dont let me move any faster than i can
> *


yea tell me about it! we hella slow at work.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 05:41 PM~14564169
> *:0 damn,looks like your keeping busy.... that shits coming along real nice,real quick  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks not as quick as i like


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

today gona knock out that lower fender patch on fender andthen i think that should be the last of my patch work i got to do so after i paint those parts gona be slow for awhile till i stock up on more materials and more parts come in so i still need my disc front brakes,empire rear end, lowers a arms chromed new gas tank, and my drive line slip then it should be running and driving then ill send it off to paint and body some pinstriping silver leafing a mural then the reasembly :around:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 24 2009, 11:47 AM~14569161
> *today gona knock out that lower fender patch on fender andthen i think that should be the last of my patch work i got to do  so after i paint those parts gona be slow for awhile till i stock up on more materials and more parts come in so i still need my disc front brakes,empire rear end, lowers a arms chromed  new gas tank, and my drive line slip then it should be running and driving then ill send it off to paint and body some pinstriping silver leafing a mural  then the reasembly  :around:
> *



Woooaaaaahhh that's a serious process :biggrin: 

Rides lookin real firm


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocking down the fender


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the work station back yard boogie


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well weather was windy again so no painting parts. gona try tommarow but if not gona take mom to cash creek so she can win us some money :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

all welded up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

grinding it down little more finess


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 24 2009, 08:30 PM~14575611
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO!
> *


thanks trying to get it done


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

good job .. went thru all 57 pages ...coming along nicely... :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT FOR MORE PROGRESS TODAY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 25 2009, 12:52 PM~14579734
> *TTT FOR MORE PROGRESS TODAY
> *


wheres the pics serg?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2009, 01:59 PM~14579772
> *wheres the pics serg?
> *


had to help pops put in french doors so im go get on it and start to tape thing up to be sprayed


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

DAMN YOU MOVE FAST LOL


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 25 2009, 08:56 PM~14582007
> *DAMN YOU MOVE FAST LOL
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

wish mine was that close to bein done! :angry:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jul 26 2009, 12:13 AM~14583125
> *wish mine was that close to bein done!  :angry:
> *


wish i could just drive this dam thing


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 26 2009, 10:13 PM~14589958
> *wish i could just drive this dam thing
> *



oh I know the feelin man.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

here the parts with some sealer got wait a 1hr then ill 3 coats base and clear


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 27 2009, 09:39 AM~14592458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD YOU KNOW HOW TO PAINT?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

your getting there uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 27 2009, 11:02 AM~14593323
> *your getting there uffin:
> *


trying to catch up to you :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

all cleared up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jul 27 2009, 12:32 PM~14594228
> *LOOKS GOOD!!
> *


you no :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tomarrow ill will put the part back on connect tranny coiling lines to radiator connect radiator fill with water get ready to fire it up here these 12 inch glass packs rap


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 27 2009, 01:37 PM~14595049
> *tomarrow  ill will put the part back on  connect tranny coiling lines to radiator connect radiator fill with water get ready to fire it up here these 12 inch glass packs rap
> *


LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14595984
> *LOOKS GOOD.
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so im still waiting on these dam stainless steel brake lines i had done 
as soon as they get here should be able to bolt up the exauhst


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

more progress tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this is the temp steering box till i get the 605 kit









these parts were dry so i put them on tonight 
i will install radiator tomarrow


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 27 2009, 09:33 PM~14600171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

getting closer to firing this thing up :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 27 2009, 09:33 PM~14600171
> *
> 
> 
> ...











HOMIE YOU GOING TO RUN A STOCK RADIATOR?
AND NO CLUTCH FAN :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 27 2009, 11:21 PM~14601560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah why


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT..


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 27 2009, 11:03 PM~14601844
> *yeah why
> *


WHATS THE ADVANTAGE OF THE CLUTCH FAN VERSUS STOCK? :dunno:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

put the parts on they look better with some paint on it connected tranny lines and put some water in got to go get some break in oil and oil and should be ready to fir gona use a make shift gas tank till i get the new tank and lines in :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Jul 28 2009, 12:03 AM~14601844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


runs alot cooler!!!!!!!!!! 
both my cars a have a stock radiator and a clutch fan and have never over heated !!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.car-stuff.com/chevyfanclutch.htm


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 28 2009, 03:51 PM~14607531
> *I would run a clutch fan!!!!
> 
> runs alot cooler!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


whats it do to make it run cooler they didnt come on the stock did they


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

these dick heads dont no where my stainless steel brake lines are at :angry:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

WELL GONA BOLT UP EXAUST TOMAROOW AND GET HERE FIRED UP I HOPE


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy shit those uppers are FLAWLESS man! They are sexy A frames!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 28 2009, 10:44 PM~14612205
> *Holy shit those uppers are FLAWLESS man! They are sexy A frames!
> 
> 
> ...


JUST GOT TO CHANGE OUT NASTY BALL JOINTS


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 28 2009, 10:55 PM~14612282
> *JUST GOT TO CHANGE OUT NASTY BALL JOINTS
> *



What kinda Ball Joints do you have for it?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 28 2009, 11:00 PM~14612315
> *What kinda Ball Joints do you have for it?
> *


THE UNBRAKEABLES FROM NAPA PAINTED TO MATCH


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PAINT DOWN THE SIDE WITH THE SKIRTS LAYED OUT


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 28 2009, 11:02 PM~14612339
> *THE UNBRAKEABLES FROM NAPA PAINTED TO MATCH
> *



Do you have a Napa Part number I could have?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 28 2009, 04:26 PM~14607905
> *whats it do to make it run cooler they didnt come on the stock did they
> *


nope they started clutch fans in the 70s but it makes a difference!!!!
I ran that and an electric fan for back up but never even use it....
thats if you building a driver!!! cause i like to drive the hell out of mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 28 2009, 11:09 PM~14612400
> *Do you have a Napa Part number I could have?
> *


napa 260-1091


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 28 2009, 11:16 PM~14612456
> *nope they started clutch fans in the 70s but it makes a difference!!!!
> I ran that and an electric fan for back up but never even use it....
> thats if you building a driver!!! cause i like to drive the hell out of mine!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh its gona be a driver its just ive never ran one and never had a problem with out it good looking out though


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 28 2009, 11:20 PM~14612486
> *oh its gona be a driver its just ive never ran one and never had a problem with out it good looking out though
> *


dont hurt to run one tho!!!in my opinion!!!! cuz out in the valleys its hot!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 28 2009, 11:18 PM~14612475
> *napa 260-1091
> *



wicked thanks dude!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 28 2009, 10:07 PM~14612393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR ENGINE COMPARTMENTS LOOKS HELLA CLEAN SERG.. YOU DO GOOD WORK BRO..HOPE YOU GET IT STARTED SOON.. WHEN YOU HERE THAT BEAST RUNNIN.. YOUR GONNA WANT TO KEEP IT.. YOUR ALMOST DONE..JUST IMAGINE IT WIT THE MOONROOF TOO!!! THAT IS GONA BE SICK!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jul 29 2009, 10:28 AM~14615484
> *YOUR ENGINE COMPARTMENTS LOOKS HELLA CLEAN SERG.. YOU DO GOOD WORK BRO..HOPE YOU GET IT STARTED SOON.. WHEN YOU HERE THAT BEAST RUNNIN.. YOUR GONNA WANT TO KEEP IT.. YOUR ALMOST DONE..JUST IMAGINE IT WIT THE MOONROOF TOO!!! THAT IS GONA BE SICK!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah yesterday me and christian hooked a battery to it and got it to turn over so today gona try and bolt up exaust and see what happends


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

DEEEYAM uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the exhaust bolted up today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

wana change the rear cylinders to 14s


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

its really coming along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 29 2009, 06:20 PM~14620772
> *its really coming along nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks hows the 60


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

just working on making it run better and trying to collect parts for its next makeover :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 29 2009, 06:34 PM~14620945
> *just working on making it run better and trying to collect parts for its next makeover :biggrin:
> *


PICS SIR!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
HEY YOU HAVE A PIC OF THE OTHER GOOD REAR PAN... i HAVE ONE BUT CANT TELL IF ITS 59 OR 60...CUZ ITS UP IN THE RAFTERS IN THE GARAGE...... :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:0 Dammmn!!!


----------



## cruz77 (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin: Nice


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT..ALMOST THERE!! :yes:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

no progress been working last 2 days


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 31 2009, 08:21 PM~14641526
> *View My Video
> *


sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 06:04 PM~14641895
> *sounds good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks still got to fine tune but its getting closer


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 31 2009, 04:21 PM~14641526
> *View My Video
> *


GOOD JOB..SOUNDS GOOD! KEEP IY UP.. WUTS NEXT!!!


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Aug 1 2009, 12:14 PM~14646796
> *GOOD JOB..SOUNDS GOOD! KEEP IY UP.. WUTS NEXT!!!
> *


i dnt no whats next


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well now got to get belts all on and lined up clean up the wiring in the engine bay connect my temp gauge start to get all the parts ready for body and paint save up little more money for the paint work try to see if i should get my rear end next or the disc brake kit


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 2 2009, 07:06 AM~14651297
> *well now got to get belts all on and lined up clean up the wiring in the engine bay connect my temp gauge start to get all the parts ready for body and paint save up little more money for the paint work try to see if  i should get my rear end next or the disc brake kit
> *


TTT... FOR THE HOMIE..YOU KNOCKN IT OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

today me and my son prepped the trunk jam


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

still got to seam seal before paint


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

like you said cant wait to see it painted and skirted out laying ass :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 4 2009, 07:44 PM~14674739
> *today me and my son prepped the trunk jam
> 
> 
> ...


thats right....put lil man to work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 05:58 PM~14675479
> *thats right....put lil man to work
> *


yeah he was having a blast por 15 the floors :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

now onto to some fun stuff will start wet sanding down all door jams and doors so i can spray it and start to align all body parts on for the final time


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

more sanding today


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 7 2009, 10:17 AM~14702705
> *more sanding today
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 7 2009, 01:17 PM~14702705
> *more sanding today
> *


tell me about it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 7 2009, 10:51 AM~14703021
> *:wave:
> *


what up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## cruz77 (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 7 2009, 11:41 AM~14703553
> *what up
> *


SLOW AT WORK LOL


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok got it all sanded down my brake lines went out today so they say we see if they come got to go get some more ppg tinted sealer and then i start to paint


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 7 2009, 10:10 PM~14708583
> *ok got it all sanded down my brake lines went out today so they say we see if they come got to go get some more ppg tinted sealer and then i start to paint
> *


DAMN YOUR QUICK


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 7 2009, 10:24 PM~14708728
> *DAMN YOUR QUICK
> *


trying to stay on top of this shit


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

my little helper :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 7 2009, 11:49 PM~14709368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 
FUTURE LOW RIDER!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 8 2009, 12:08 AM~14709477
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> FUTURE LOW RIDER!! :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

today got the trunk all lined up and made a line up hole so when it comes back off


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got done doing trunk cut outs for the rack


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocking inner jams on the doors should have all panel ready for paint next day or so


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the staineless brake lines in order the fuel line today and going to go pick up some metal to finish the rack


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

no updates gona wait till i get some more parts and materials stay tuned the saga countinues


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i wana see paint :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2009, 09:36 PM~14752845
> *i wana see paint :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

yo that's the cutest picture ever!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 10 2009, 10:37 AM~14724369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey do you have the battery rack posts going thru the trunk floor to the top of the frame or the outside of the frame? I still have to cut mine but I plan to go on top of the frame but Im scared to cut the hole in the wrong spot! :0


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2009, 12:58 AM~14754308
> *hey do you have the battery rack posts going thru the trunk floor to the top of the frame or the outside of the frame? I still have to cut mine but I plan to go on top of the frame but Im scared to cut the hole in the wrong spot! :0
> *



skim?? scared??  :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 12 2009, 11:24 PM~14752042
> *no updates gona wait till i get some more parts and materials stay tuned the saga countinues
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2009, 11:58 PM~14754308
> *hey do you have the battery rack posts going thru the trunk floor to the top of the frame or the outside of the frame? I still have to cut mine but I plan to go on top of the frame but Im scared to cut the hole in the wrong spot! :0
> *


on the top of the frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the 3/8 stainless steel fuel line today man that was fast barely orderd it yesterday


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tomarrow i will install it and the weld in the battery rack mounts


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 13 2009, 09:52 PM~14762757
> *tomarrow i will install it and the weld in the battery rack mounts
> *


ooooh the good stuff cant wait to see what ya do with the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 06:58 PM~14762811
> *ooooh the good stuff cant wait to see what ya do with the trunk :biggrin:
> *


me to something simple with some hardlines


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok today got the fuel line in now i got to order new tank sending unit and straps thats all i did today me and my dad were remoldeling living room from my mom


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

battery rack going in today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

all mocked up gona do all the final welds in a bit after double check


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

next on list is to coat the trunk with some zolatone


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet, can't wait to see this trunk


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 18 2009, 09:27 AM~14803625
> *Sweet, can't wait to see this trunk
> *


X2!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go outside and finish welding every thing up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the rack all welded in now got to do hard lines and how and where gona plum the adexs should be spraying inside the trunk soon to


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

time to get back on it got the rack all welded in now waiting on some new parts getting lowers arms ready to ship out to get wrapped and molded gona pick up all my springs get all my hose ran to front of car


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so my parts got shipped out today should be here some time next week


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I WAS LOOKING FOR THIS TOPIC FOR A GOOD WHILE LAST NIGHT COULDNT
FIND IT.
LOOKN CHINGON!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 11 2009, 12:19 PM~15051638
> *I WAS LOOKING FOR THIS TOPIC FOR A GOOD WHILE LAST NIGHT COULDNT
> FIND IT.
> LOOKN CHINGON!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks been slow for a minute but gona have some updates soon


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
Pinches red bulls work :roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

back to the body work soon need to go pick up some supplies on monday then start blocking it down think im gona spray the roof so i can get the front and rear window installed


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

here whats on its way from empire customs


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 13 2009, 02:32 PM~15067791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good cant wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 13 2009, 08:32 PM~15067791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 13 2009, 04:26 PM~15068446
> *looks good cant wait to see it done :biggrin:
> *


me too seen u got the 64 hopping pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

lookin good west coast!!!! I made a lil progress on mine


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 13 2009, 04:32 PM~15068482
> *me too seen u got the 64 hopping pretty good  :biggrin:
> *


thanks yeah i was surprised it hits good for 5 batterys im going to add 3 more and add air to the bladder :0  lets see what it do :biggrin: looks like your almost there with yours


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 13 2009, 06:01 PM~15069103
> *thanks yeah i was surprised it hits good for 5 batterys im going to add 3 more and add air to the bladder  :0   lets see what it do :biggrin: looks like your almost there with yours
> *


yep getting close to the end but once im done with mine got to start to finish the wifez


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

HOLY FUCK THAT'S SEXY!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

working on getting the underside of hood clean if u no a easy way let me no this is pain


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 15 2009, 12:07 AM~15084929
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Have them bead blasted?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 15 2009, 12:47 AM~15085063
> *Have them bead blasted?
> *


out here thees nuckle heads warp shit all up


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 15 2009, 08:58 AM~15086543
> *out here thees nuckle heads warp shit all up
> *



ahh that sucks man. Here in Calgary we have a self serve media blasting place. It's awesome man! Pay by the hour... sand, beads, glass, etc...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 15 2009, 10:38 AM~15087574
> *ahh that sucks man. Here in Calgary we have a self serve media blasting place. It's awesome man! Pay by the hour... sand, beads, glass, etc...
> *


wish they had that out here how much is it per hr


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

working on the bottom side of hood got it all stripped down now need to epoxy it and prime it


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 15 2009, 12:14 PM~15088390
> *wish they had that out here how much is it per hr
> *



it's like 60 something bucks an our. Just over a dollar a minute. It's really wicked!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

in epoxy next some 2 k pimer


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 17 2009, 12:38 PM~15109014
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

lookin good !!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

time to lay some 2k


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ABOUT TO SPRAY SOME EPOXY AND PRIME BE BACK WITH PICS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

spayed some ppg dp40lf epoxy over all the burn threw spots now tomarrow ill put some 2k over that


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GONA DO THE DRIVER SIDE FIRST THEN AND THE HOOD UNDER SIDE THEN THE ROOF THEN MAYBE ILL HAVE MY LOWERS BACK AND I CAN MOVE THE CAR AND DO THE PASSENGER SIDE BEFORE THE RAIN COMES


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i under estimated the weather so as soon as it cools down a bit gona go add 2 more coats on there shit started dryng to fast on me


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

back out for more work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

next is the roof trunk and other fender gona get all reprimed then ill start to block it down


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## low chevy (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 4 2008, 12:07 AM~11775406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro the color it looks bad ass..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low chevy_@Sep 28 2009, 04:02 PM~15210414
> *looking good bro the color it looks bad ass..
> *


thanks


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 15 2009, 12:07 AM~15084929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have it soda blasted


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 29 2009, 07:48 PM~15223566
> *have it soda blasted
> *



:thumbsdown: Soda is bad news. Comes back years later and bubbles paint.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go block down the roof and the trunk before work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got roof and passenger quarter blocked


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got my new empire custom wishbone and trailing arms 
now need to test fit then off to chrome
just measured the trailing arms they fucked up and made them to long back they go


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tomarrow im do the trunk and the fender thats left


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 1 2009, 10:48 PM~15246611
> *tomarrow im do the trunk and the fender thats left
> *


Damn, you don't fk around!! Good stuff bro.. :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to get my wagon runnin right so I can get down on the deuce!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the fender and the other door blocked down just got to finish the trunk


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go nock out the trunk and put in primer


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so i got the door fender trunk and roof and quarter touched up with epoxy on all the bare metal despite the fucking tornado type wind and shitty ass tape tomarrow ill try and spray the 2k if its not supper windy


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 3 2009, 08:00 PM~15260629
> *ttt
> *


Damn..you must do body work for a living?? :nicoderm: 

Workin that shit fast!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 3 2009, 09:39 PM~15260928
> *Damn..you must do body work for a living??  :nicoderm:
> 
> Workin that shit fast!
> *


NO I DONT DO IT FOR A LIVING IM JUST SO DETERMINED TO GET IT BACK ON THE ROAD


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GONA TRY THE WISH BONE ON AND THE LOWERS TOMAROW AND SEE HOW THEY FIT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looks real good bro.....moving rite along :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 4 2009, 06:16 PM~15266336
> *looks real good bro.....moving rite along :thumbsup:
> *


trying to get some paint on this


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 1 2009, 11:56 AM~15240085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so 2 sets of arms that didnt fit you sure the mounts are in the right place?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 4 2009, 10:25 PM~15268803
> *so 2 sets of arms that didnt fit you sure the mounts are in the right place?
> *


yes im sure they made these longer than stock not what i want tell me why with my stock ones everthing lines up perfect your more then welcome to come look for your self


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got off the phone with empire they sent the wrong wishbone and trailing arms these are extended sending out the right ones today i hope will see when i get them :banghead:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona take off the driver door so i can start jaming up the car


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 5 2009, 12:43 PM~15273111
> *just got off the phone with empire they sent the wrong wishbone and trailing arms these are extended  sending out the right ones today i hope will see when i get them  :banghead:
> *


i can see the trailing arms being long but i didnt know people were making wichbones in different lengths?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 6 2009, 03:48 PM~15284887
> *i can see the trailing arms being long but i didnt know people were making wichbones in different lengths?
> *


yeah i dont no they just told me to send it all back i asked them the same thing will just have to see


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

wetsanded the door jams today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona try and jam it up this weekend


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona order me a gas tank and send out my drive line to get done todat


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got to wetsand the trunk jamb and the inside fender edges today to


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so i just found a stainless steel gas tank gona get that and paint the straps
next week ill get all my springs new cylinders and that should be it for the hydro side of things need the driveline then its next got to get the rear end and the front disc kit but i got to space things out only can do so much at a time got my a painter lined up to so after vegas he gona come check out the ride and see what he has to do to finish things up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

havent done shit cause of the bad weather just collecting parts


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 15 2009, 12:12 PM~15366658
> *havent done shit cause of the bad weather just collecting parts
> *



oh man you should see the weather in Calgary. It's been nice lately around 30 Fahrenheit

LMAO

last week it was 15! I hate this cold weather shit! I need to move to Arizona!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok so the trailing arms and the wishbone have been redone they will be here tomarrow and found me a toyota rear end so i will order the brackets and the reinforcement for that and try and tackle that my self


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 7 2009, 12:45 PM~15293826
> *gona try and jam it up this weekend
> *


no paint on the jams yet do to the weather


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

any updates


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

yeah got the trailing arms back and the wish bone still waiting on the rear end mount suppose be here today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok got my new gas tank orderd and sending unit and the stainless steel straps new filler neck and hoses coming in monday gona order the disc brake kit for the front and try and send my lowers out to get done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just order my disc brake kit from abspowerbrake :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 26 2009, 10:54 AM~15469920
> *just order my disc brake kit from abspowerbrake  :biggrin:
> *


How mush if you don't mind me asking?? Might be lookin for one for the wagon soon. Been lookin at this set from Ebay too.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 26 2009, 12:49 PM~15470434
> *How mush if you don't mind me asking??  Might be lookin for one for the wagon soon.  Been lookin at this set from Ebay too.
> *


700 complete with front stainless steel lines


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 27 2009, 09:53 AM~15480660
> *700 complete with front stainless steel lines
> *



that's a pretty good price!

is that with GM calipers? Or is it Wilwood or Bear, etc?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

post more pics


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Oct 28 2009, 12:09 AM~15489552
> *post more pics
> *


post pics of the tre then ill post pics


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

GAS TANK SHOWED UP TODAY BRAKES SHOULD BE HERE TOMARROW


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

disc brakes will be here monday they shipped out late :banghead:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the sending unit and filler neck yesterday just waiting on the straps


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 28 2009, 11:17 AM~15491680
> *post pics of the tre then ill post pics
> *


come by the house uso


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Oct 31 2009, 03:10 PM~15523676
> *come by the house uso
> *


tomarrow ill try and stop by


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the stainless steel straps yesterday wife just happend to forget tell me they came now ill shoot the tank tomarrow and slap it in after it dries yeah getting closer disc brakes should be here monday then a rear end and a drive line and it should be able to roll


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well today i orderd some seatbelts and new carpet for the wife car she wanted to drive hers more with the kids but wanted seat belts
gona tackle the disc brake as soon as they show up ups guy is lagging


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

disc brakes showed up today but no brake lines will call in the am and find out where they at


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

pics of the gas tank?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona blast them parts with paint some silver metalic and the aqua


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Nov 3 2009, 06:32 AM~15546788
> *pics of the gas tank?
> *


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

it's an OEM stainless steel tank right?

i thought is was different or something... considering a new gas tank to run with my LS1 set up in the 64.

good luck, and great thread. :h5:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Nov 3 2009, 09:13 PM~15555132
> *it's an OEM stainless steel tank right?
> 
> i thought is was different or something... considering a new gas tank to run with my LS1 set up in the 64.
> ...


classic industries has one for that aplication


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

went and had a brake line made up fr the rear end so when i lock up the line is long enough


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 3 2009, 04:01 PM~15550421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chrome? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Nov 5 2009, 12:21 AM~15567680
> *chrome? :biggrin:
> *


and a little paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

little silver base on the calipers and brackets


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the tank sealed ready for some base


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

wuz neckst???? :wave:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 5 2009, 11:37 PM~15579033
> *wuz neckst????  :wave:
> *


waiting on the front brake lines get brakes all hooked up and bled driveline then new set of lowers done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

brake line i had made up for the the rear end to frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

heres the tank silver based then shot some flake over it gona go tape out the lines to add the aqua


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

CHINGON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok just got off the phone the brake lines will be here on the 11 so on to next thing


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

back to finish the tank


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

looking real good bro.. keep it up!!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 6 2009, 11:55 AM~15583601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go clear it now


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 7 2009, 11:34 AM~15591944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

done clearing it but there no sun out to get a good pic


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the best i can do with no sun out try later or tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

next on the list is drive line then rear end


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona slap in the tank


----------



## low chevy (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 7 2009, 02:18 PM~15592226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro good job.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low chevy_@Nov 8 2009, 06:33 PM~15600978
> *looks good bro good job.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so im gona spray the roof silver base with the aqua patterns and pinstriping and leafing


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just orderd some 16 inch cylinders for a higher lock up should be here wensday


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

todo list as of now is some lower a arms driveline and the rear end driveline ill will get from big rich maybe tomarrow


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the front stainless lines came in and the cylinders 16s


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

16"


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 12 2009, 08:45 AM~15643560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 12 2009, 11:11 AM~15645077
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 16"
> ...


thats clean..ur shit is gona look nice looking like that serg..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 12 2009, 12:11 PM~15645077
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 16"
> ...


u must of read my mind i was going to look for a pic with 16s thanks looks good


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

MY NEW SEAT BELTS oh these ainnt white so i changed my mind to this color


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

MY CHOICES FOR THE COLOR OF MY CARPET. I ALREADY ORDERED IT, WICH DO YOU THINK IS BETTER?


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

ON STAND BY MY ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64_@Nov 12 2009, 08:06 PM~15650356
> *ON STAND BY MY ASS  :biggrin:
> *


thats funny.. :roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

had to send back my brake valve cause didnt have extra hole for front disc brake


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

set the lines in place today ill conect it all up when i get the porting valve back


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona throw on the cylinders tomarow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the tank in and lines and hose connected


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

still got to get my new rear end and chrome the trailing arms little by little its getting there


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 7 2009, 01:18 PM~15592226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks killer man!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

painted the cylinders


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona send my lowers to get done at pitbull


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 15 2009, 08:26 PM~15674568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the front disc mounted up


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 23 2009, 11:47 AM~15754365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the pic for


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 23 2009, 12:47 PM~15754365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

LOOKING CHINGON!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so i still got to do the driveline and rear end then off to paint prison hno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 26 2009, 07:16 AM~15787597
> *so i still got to do the driveline and rear end then off to paint prison hno:
> *



YAY PAINT PRISON!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the springs cut down and installed also installed brake line tie down on front of the frame cause the tie rods where hitting the lines


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i got a hook up on driveline work now, hit me up when your ready



> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 26 2009, 07:16 AM~15787597
> *so i still got to do the driveline and rear end then off to paint prison hno:
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Nov 28 2009, 12:33 AM~15803597
> *i got a hook up on driveline work now, hit me up when your ready
> *


im ready now :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got my lowers boxed up and ready to ship out to pittbull


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 28 2009, 06:58 PM~15807943
> *got my lowers boxed up and ready to ship out to pittbull
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

no progress been trying to stack some money for the rest of the paint and body work should be back on it after christmas


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:22 AM~15921915
> *no progress been trying to stack some money for the rest of the paint and body work should be back on it after christmas
> *


ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

time to get back on the car


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Dec 29 2009, 01:54 AM~16119317
> *
> *


was up sharky


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to drop off driveline tomarrow for the slip and gona order the rear end next toyota tacoma rear once those are done should be road worthy then off to the painter after wifez 64 is done


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 29 2009, 11:59 PM~16130160
> *was up sharky
> *


what up serg. how u ben?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Dec 30 2009, 04:05 PM~16136802
> *what up serg. how u ben?
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Dec 30 2009, 05:05 PM~16136802
> *what up serg. how u ben?
> *


good working trying to get these cars out for summer


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 30 2009, 11:45 PM~16142279
> *good working trying to get these cars out for summer
> *


How's the cold ass bay doing?? :uh: 

I'm from SJ out in LV now 

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 31 2009, 12:48 AM~16142295
> *How's the cold ass bay doing??  :uh:
> 
> I'm from SJ out in LV now
> ...


its alittle cold but workable sometimes


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

happy new years


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got this piece in hope it the right one for the 605 conversion


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

DAM THIS WEATHER SUCKS CANT GET SHIT DONE


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 31 2009, 12:45 AM~16142279
> *good working trying to get these cars out for summer
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM OUT! U DOIN A GOOD JOB KEEP IT UP FOO. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got some tintable liner to do inside the trunk hope to have it done this weekend pics to follow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

scuff all down and read to shoot i went with the tintable raptor kit


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona try and spray this shit tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got done spray it come out real good color is dead on easy to use and i still have 2 jars left to do wifes trunk


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

now im gona let it dry for a couple of days then i will repaint the rack gloss black maybe ready by the weekend then put the hydros back in


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2010, 12:53 PM~16203912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that came out nice! im gonna have to keep this in mind when the time comes for mine...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 6 2010, 09:43 PM~16209537
> *that came out nice! im gonna have to keep this in mind when the time comes for mine...
> *


thanks


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just went and check out the trunk looks good hope the weather warms up today so it can cure good


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2010, 12:53 PM~16203912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..that came out really clean..that was a good idea..I really like how that looks..good job serg..its a big ass difference..keep it up :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2010, 01:53 PM~16203912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Bro!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 5 2010, 12:38 PM~16191761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DID YOU PICK THAT UP AT VATO????


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 9 2010, 12:46 AM~16233664
> *WHERE DID YOU PICK THAT UP AT VATO????
> 
> *


ab supply in fremont


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona paint the batts then put them and the pumps back in


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2010, 02:53 PM~16203912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2010, 12:53 PM~16203912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This came out really good looking at it person. i think ima do the same thing.Color is off the hook..really nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just order the rear end from empire custom hope to have it by next week maybe


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 11 2010, 01:10 PM~16256259
> *just order the rear end from empire custom hope to have it by next week maybe
> *


ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 12 2010, 10:53 AM~16266117
> *ttt
> *


yeah i cant wait to get to drive this thing even if its just back and forth for now


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

waiting on my rear end and driveline and lowers to be done


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2010, 09:12 AM~16288904
> *waiting on my rear end and driveline and lowers to be done
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 15 2010, 12:20 AM~16298182
> *tttt
> *


 :h5:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

try to decide weather i should chrome the rear end or paint


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

CHROME CHROME CHROME !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Jan 16 2010, 11:43 PM~16313849
> *CHROME CHROME CHROME !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 16 2010, 09:13 PM~16311777
> *try to decide weather i should chrome the rear end or paint
> *


IF YOU GOT IT LIKE THAT CHROME THAT BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 17 2010, 12:55 AM~16314767
> *IF YOU GOT IT LIKE THAT CHROME THAT BITCH :biggrin:
> *


no i dont but i realy do want the chrome :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

mirrowed 44 that im gona get


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

roof is paid for :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

more pics of my moonroof


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

great work so far.


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 19 2010, 12:05 AM~16336115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gona look hella sikk!!! :worship:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16339092
> *Thats gona look hella sikk!!! :worship:
> *


yell yeah cant wait to get it put in


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 19 2010, 02:05 AM~16336115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

my rear end being built decide to chrome it so should be done monday or tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 19 2010, 10:56 PM~16348288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


toyota??
whos doing it??


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 17 2010, 02:11 PM~16317240
> *roof is paid for  :biggrin:
> *


WHO'S DOING IT ?


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 19 2010, 10:56 PM~16348288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your gona be rollin in no time..thats gona come out nice in chrome.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you knock off the stock trailing arm brackets from another rear end or are those custom? They look great!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 20 2010, 12:54 PM~16352125
> *Did you knock off the stock trailing arm brackets from another rear end or are those custom? They look great!
> *


Custom made OEM style, looks like someones got some skills?????


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> just got done spray it come out real good color is dead on easy to use and i still have 2 jars left to do wifes trunk
> thats the way u do it looks real good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 14 2010, 11:12 AM~16288904
> *waiting on my rear end and driveline and lowers to be done
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 20 2010, 12:54 PM~16352125
> *Did you knock off the stock trailing arm brackets from another rear end or are those custom? They look great!
> *


yep those are custom rick at empire customs is doing my rear end


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

rear end should go to chrome tomarow


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

rear end went to chrome cant wait to see it done im gona paint the third member and backing plates to add alittle color to it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

might send my trailing arms and wish bone to chrome this weekend if i got extra cash


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

my 44 moonroof showed up today pics tomarrow


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 23 2010, 02:25 AM~16383875
> *my 44 moonroof showed up today pics tomarrow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

rear end should be back from chrome tomarrow sunroof will be instaled some time after feb 5


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 25 2010, 11:49 PM~16413478
> *rear end should be back from chrome tomarrow sunroof will be instaled some time after feb 5
> *


 :boink:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this is before chrome after nikel and polish


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 26 2010, 11:58 PM~16425676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jan 27 2010, 12:15 AM~16425776
> *NICE
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


getting closer for u to do your thang


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn, cars looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice rear end!

ha ha no **** :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 27 2010, 03:28 PM~16430986
> *damn, cars looking real good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks trying to catch up to you :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 27 2010, 10:57 PM~16437096
> *thanks trying to catch up to you :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

on its way home :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so here it is after chrome my drums will be painted and the third member will be painted to everthing else chrome


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2010, 09:22 AM~16439584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. :run:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 28 2010, 11:21 AM~16440273
> *nice.. :run:
> *


none of that stupid fucking shippers didnt pick it up so who no when ill get it now fucking ruined my day mutha fuckas :machinegun: :angry: :guns:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: CHROME


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the lower a arms in the process of being built pics to follow when done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so all i need now is a driveline slip and carrier and should being moving under its own power


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

hope to have the sunroof going in next weekend


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2010, 10:22 AM~16439584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


llooks good you might want to powder coat the drums and backing plates. paint and brake fluid dont get along to well


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 30 2010, 12:54 AM~16458593
> *llooks good you might want to powder coat the drums and backing plates. paint and brake fluid dont get along to well
> *


cool ill try that if i find a color to match


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 30 2010, 12:13 AM~16458659
> *cool ill try that if i find a color to match
> *


 :drama:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2010, 10:22 AM~16439584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come on rear end come to me already :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

:x: :banghead:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

2 more days till the rear gets here


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

rear just got here start getting it apart for paint the third member and drums


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go have some new brake lines made up to


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 2 2010, 12:22 PM~16489520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 2 2010, 03:22 PM~16489520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chrome the drums and paint the third memer. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Feb 3 2010, 12:45 AM~16496893
> *chrome the drums and paint the third memer.  :biggrin:
> *


nah unless u paying


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

here it is painted and cleared


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

next is to put it on


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

looks good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Feb 3 2010, 06:59 PM~16503879
> *looks good
> *


thanks


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Feb 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16505629
> *
> *


hows the drop


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oowee


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 3 2010, 04:14 PM~16501890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gona change the bolts on the third member to chrome


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that turned out clean


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 3 2010, 10:33 PM~16506970
> *that turned out clean
> *


yeah it looks better in person then in the pics :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

t t t t t


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona try and slap on the rear end this weekend


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

good news the moonroof installer will be here next saturday to put it in


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go pull out the old rear end and slide in the new one


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just order new aluminum radiator to get the front end back together


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good! took the day off yesterday and just turned my phone on and got your text, my bad


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

wheres them pics of that rear end installed...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

radiator going in tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

radiator came late so im droping it in tomarrow


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 8 2010, 02:28 PM~16549102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool shit thatsthe way to do it :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona put in some work tomarrow radiator goin in and bolt up radiator support bolt up the exaust fill the fluids and connect some wires and fire this bitch up


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 8 2010, 11:28 AM~16549102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much you get that for ?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 11 2010, 12:56 AM~16580234
> *how much you get that for ?
> *


184


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got it in gona polish the top of it alittle more


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 11 2010, 01:31 PM~16584550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost there..lookin good..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 6 2010, 11:17 PM~16537368
> *good news the moonroof installer will be here next saturday to put it in
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 11 2010, 04:35 PM~16585736
> *
> *


50 50 on the moonroof installer showing up having trouble with his car so gona keep fingers cross he doing mine and my wifes at the same time


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

my lowers are in the making to should be done next week gona order the slip yoke and the center support bearing


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 12 2010, 12:27 AM~16590535
> *my lowers are in the making to should be done next week gona order the slip yoke and the center support bearing
> *



you gonna get the OEM center bushing or the big beefy one from CCE?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 12 2010, 05:29 PM~16596282
> *you gonna get the OEM center bushing or the big beefy one from CCE?
> *


custom made one from empire customs


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the moonroof installer gona be a no show  :banghead: :rant:


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking for this piece


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

thinking bout getting these hinges 700.oo for them


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the old rear out hope to get the new one in tomarow got to go get some toyota stocks till i get some rims


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 14 2010, 08:18 PM~16613002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those are really sweet!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 14 2010, 05:25 PM~16612010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


passenger or driver side
pm me if passenger!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 14 2010, 09:49 PM~16614775
> *got the old rear out hope to get the new one in tomarow got to go get some toyota stocks till i get some rims
> *


i thought the lug pattern was the same as a chevy... ??


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 15 2010, 09:02 PM~16623895
> *i thought the lug pattern was the same as a chevy... ??
> *


 :nosad: :nono:


----------



## ILL PHIL 64 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 11 2010, 04:07 PM~16585420
> *Almost there..lookin good..
> *


  :


----------



## ILL PHIL 64 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 11 2010, 02:31 PM~16584550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Motors looks good bro.I have a new one belt serpentine system in box for your 64 .brand new over 2500 invested asking $2000


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 15 2010, 09:57 PM~16623814
> *passenger or driver side
> pm me if passenger!!
> *


driver side


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 14 2010, 07:18 PM~16613002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the rear slapped under there and it was a bitch to get it all lined up by my self


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona have the brake line made up tomarrow


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 16 2010, 01:00 PM~16630069
> *got the rear slapped under there and it was a bitch to get it all lined up by my self
> *


Nice man..lookin good! Is your tank scuffed?


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 16 2010, 12:58 PM~16630059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 16 2010, 03:44 PM~16630917
> *Nice man..lookin good!  Is your tank scuffed?
> *


what u mean by scuffed


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 14 2010, 10:18 PM~16613002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i've been thinking the same thing..... $$$$$


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.harmons.com/ItemDetail.aspx?pid=36977

A lil cheaper here....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 16 2010, 07:08 PM~16634005
> *what u mean by scuffed
> *


Could be glare from the chrome?? I must be a blind mofo


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

DAMM HONEY LOOKS GOOD...I CANT WAIT TILL ITS MOVEIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 16 2010, 08:16 PM~16634135
> *Could be glare from the chrome?? I must be a blind mofo
> 
> 
> ...


no its a glare


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the rear end brake line made up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got word that my lowers are done too so hope to have them back soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

here the pics of my lowers :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 18 2010, 08:13 AM~16650533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :ninja:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looking real good!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

still waiting :biggrin: lol


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:rant:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2010, 12:47 PM~16670785
> *:rant:
> *


whats all the yelling for :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: my bad got a little excited there :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2010, 03:37 PM~16671743
> *:roflmao: my bad got a little excited there :biggrin:
> *


im trying to get it done but as u can see im bouncing back and forth between my ride and my wifes ride i no i got to focus on one but just dont want her to feel left behind :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

lowers will be here wednsday driveline parts some time this week to front springs should be here next saturday and that complets the suspension


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ITS COMING OUT BADASS HOMIE


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16685169
> *lowers will be here wednsday driveline  parts some time this week to front springs should be here next saturday and that complets the suspension
> *


 :run:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Build is looking great!


But do you have more info on that moonroof setup?

I also have a 2 door Impala and have been thinking of getting a sunroof/moonroof.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 24 2010, 09:30 PM~16717336
> *Build is looking great!
> But do you have more info on that moonroof setup?
> 
> ...


what u want to no


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got my lowers today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got the total for the slip yoke and steel center bearing gona pay for it tomarrow


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 24 2010, 11:38 PM~16719469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 02:18 AM~16719332
> *what u want to no
> *



Everything









this is something completely new, and i dunno where to start.

any advice would be awesome.

-Kris


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 25 2010, 09:30 AM~16721329
> *Everything
> 
> 
> ...


havent done better left to the pros


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 12:41 PM~16722926
> *havent done it yet better left to the pros
> *


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, i think i will. There is a semi-Local dude thats been doing them in NY, which is a rare thing on the east coast....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=15&t=363452

Thanks anyways bro


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok back to my car gona order the steel center support tomarrow morning and i found the guy here in town to do the drive line put on the slip and new toyota mount and new joints for a good price gona pick up some cheap rims to move car around on and get this body into paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

center support is orderd now just need to find some rims to roll around on


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

those a arms look fuckin good bro!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 1 2010, 02:10 AM~16757358
> *ok back to my car gona order the steel center support tomarrow morning and i found the guy here in town to do the drive line put on the slip and new toyota mount and new joints for a good price gona pick up some cheap rims to move car around on and get this body into paint
> *


I told you to come get the 13s guess you didn't want them.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Mar 2 2010, 11:34 AM~16771952
> *I told you to come get the 13s guess you didn't want them.
> *


yes i want them


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got this to finish up my drive line


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 2 2010, 04:57 PM~16775332
> *yes i want them
> *


wut happen wit these..


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 9 2010, 01:22 AM~16836180
> *just got this to finish up my drive line
> 
> 
> ...


whats next with this..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 2 2010, 12:44 AM~16769324
> *those a arms look fuckin good bro!
> *


x2


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 9 2010, 11:43 AM~16837990
> *wut happen wit these..
> *


Never came


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 9 2010, 09:44 AM~16838002
> *whats next with this..
> *


put on slip and that peice and install on car


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 9 2010, 09:43 AM~16837990
> *wut happen wit these..
> *


price inflation :scrutinize:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got done priming the booster up for some paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

talked to the drive line guy gona drop it off with him


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the moonroof guy is ready to do my roof but my wife doesnt want hers done now so he might not make the trip to just do mine so if any one needs one done hit me up asap


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 9 2010, 12:00 PM~16839706
> *price inflation :scrutinize:
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 9 2010, 03:00 PM~16839706
> *price inflation :scrutinize:
> *


Haha not even the ones I had I sold. I called you never heard back from you so I sold them. My boy got some for 100. I don't think that's a bad price for 4 rims and tires.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 9 2010, 01:08 PM~16839769
> *the moonroof guy is  ready to do my roof  but my wife doesnt want hers done now so he might not make the trip to just do mine so if any one needs one done hit me up asap
> *


want to sale the moonroof? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 10 2010, 04:58 PM~16852891
> *want to sale the moonroof? :biggrin:
> *


no way its going in one way or another


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

trying to get the trunk back together spray rack mettalic silver and tryed to add some stripping with that buegler tool and my son kept pulling on me so yeah i no lines are crooked might redo it to add more aqua to it will see


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

before the mettalic paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

WTF wheres my painted rack???


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok sunroof is a go will be going in next week pics to follow after its in i will base the roof


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64_@Mar 11 2010, 07:46 PM~16865440
> *WTF wheres my painted rack???
> *


dont ever paint your rack girl :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just slapped some rims on and put car back on the ground as a roller ready to bleed theese brakes


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just sprayed and clear the booster waiting to install driveline and bleed the brakes now


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

looking good hunny


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

couple pics of it lifted


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona start bleeding the brakes and been doing alittle touch up body work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

drive line is at the shop now as soon as its back going in the get it moving around hopefully off to paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

driveline should be done today


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got my brakes bleed and installed the drive shaft but the shaft needs to be shorten 2 more inches the slip compressed all the way before i was fully locked up :angry:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the drive shaft guy is coming at 5pm to see whats going on with it


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 4 2010, 11:11 AM~17092938
> *the drive shaft guy is coming at 5pm to see whats going on with it
> *


Damn on Easter :0 

Nice!! Lookin good bro..You don't happen to have an extra trunk lid around for a fellow bay area born homie ? :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

well i was told that the 16s are little to big to be running with my stock arms thats why the slip aint working so i kinda stuck do i get longers arms which i realy dont want or do i run a double slip or just get 14s in the back


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so im just gona shorten shaft alittle and not lock it up as high should work out for me want to get this thing to the paint guy soon summer is coming fast and i want to be rolling this year


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

you should have the slip end on the transmission side, and im pretty sure you can get a longer slip then that. who is doing it?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 6 2010, 11:59 AM~17112849
> *you should have the slip end on the transmission side, and im pretty sure you can get a longer slip then that. who is doing it?
> *


thats what i thought the guy that did jrs he said to put it toward the rear end so if i put longer slip u think i will be ok with the 16s


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 6 2010, 01:03 PM~17113365
> *thats what i thought the guy that did jrs he said to put it toward the rear end so if i put longer slip u think i will be ok with the 16s
> *


with the x frame being so close to the driveshaft i like the slip end near the tranny so if you have any side to side movement you have more room. the slip will be right where it would hit the frame if anything happens so better off to give yourself that extra room. not sure about the 16's that seems abit long for stock arms they will want to push to far under the car and probably bend them


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Car is lookin awesome homie!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 7 2010, 10:05 PM~17129370
> *Car is lookin awesome homie!
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona get the driveline tooken care of tomarrow


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 5 2010, 12:55 PM~17101723
> *well i was told that the 16s are little to big to be running with my stock arms thats why the slip aint working so i kinda stuck do i get longers arms which i realy dont want or do i run a double slip or just  get 14s in  the back
> *


i would jus go 14's 16 's are jus gonna bend if you dont adjust the power balls, or extend the lower rear trailing arms


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 7 2010, 11:32 PM~17131092
> *i would jus go 14's  16 's are jus gonna bend if you dont adjust the power balls, or extend the lower rear trailing arms
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

driveline is back in now gona fire it up and put here in gear and test the brakes


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

lookin good so far, keep it up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tomarrow agenda fill the rear end with oil connect the vacum line for the brakes and the vacum line for the tranny adjust and tighten all the tie rods


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

found out today the booster is bad so it has to go back to abs brakes :guns:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the booster shipped out but abspowerbrake trying to be dicks the rod that connects to the brake pedal was suppose to be installed and wasnt when i got it so the booster got messed up they try to tell cause i orderd it a couple months before i installed it i damaged it so they want me to pay to rebuild it those fuck heads


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 10 2010, 03:39 PM~17152835
> *those fuck heads
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so i sent the booster out they got it yesterday repaird it and sent it back out hope to have it tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

booster will be here wensday back in it goes get these brakes rebled and move on to paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

booster came back a day early so i gona put on tomarow if it dont rain re bleed the brakes and get this thing moving


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 20 2010, 06:43 PM~17252167
> *booster came back a day early so i gona put on tomarow if it dont rain re bleed the brakes and get this thing moving
> *


finally look like its going to be done for summer :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 20 2010, 07:07 PM~17252491
> *finally look like its going to be done for summer :biggrin:
> *


shit i hope taking forever all the little shit that pops up and that u need that i didnt take into consideration


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dam bro props on both cars frame and thous A arms are cleann as hell  cant wait to see em both done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

think i got the disc braked worked out now


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

working on the timing today getting it dialed in


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok got the brakes working good and got the timing all dialed in next im gona tighten up all the tie rods and take a little test drive then should be ready to send off to the painter


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 6 2010, 02:53 PM~16203912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good bro im going to have to do it.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona try and go drop off some stuff at the chrome shop pick up another gallon of paint and gona get inside of fenders ready to paint


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the tie rods all tighten up today tomarrow im gona grease them all up and start cleaning up the inside of the fenders get them back on untill goes for paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking for a complete grill right now


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona sand on fenders tomarrow get them ready for paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

little block sanding started today on the roof gona get that sprayed up first


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i need to go do a chrome run but been working on the weekends and dnt have the time to go


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

sick ass build homie...car looks badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got my fronts 4 ton spring thanks tim koolaid stacklifehydros


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 22 2010, 06:43 PM~17573198
> *just got my fronts 4 ton spring thanks tim koolaid stacklifehydros
> *


 :scrutinize: :around: :banghead:  hno: :loco: :rimshot: :ninja: :x:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

this car is going to be sick nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 4 2005, 01:48 PM~4138360
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88+May 23 2010, 03:02 PM~17578908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just did these for the wifes car


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

Lookin Good. Keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 26 2010, 11:36 AM~17611239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT  LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

started blocking on roof again bought some pearl white paint gona spray it next couple days


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocked the roof down got couple little touch ups then seal and paint next couple days


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

roof almost ready for paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

roof is ready for the pearl white now


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

sent some parts out for chrome :biggrin: :run:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

13x7 cross lace will be orderd tomarrow color matched :biggrin: hno: hno: :run:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

been busy working on a monte and doing stuff with the family but gona try and get the roof sprayed this week end


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 12 2010, 11:05 AM~18025275
> *been busy working on this monte  and doing stuff with the family but gona try and get the roof sprayed this week end
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 12 2010, 01:16 PM~18025923
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=547267&st=0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

cross lace are in the making and some chrome should be back in a week or 2


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 14 2010, 11:53 PM~18050915
> *cross lace are in the making  and some chrome should be back in a week or 2
> *


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 30 2010, 10:23 AM~18185326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

lower a arms on there way back from chrome


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

arms got here on my way to get bushings and ball joints have them pressed in


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 11 2010, 11:46 AM~18284838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 11 2010, 10:46 AM~18284838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

bushing are getting pressed in right now then i will install them on just talk with the rim guy and they are in the process should be done in 2 weeks now if i only can get this dam 44 inch moon in


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

Who's doing your roof?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

dam worked 12 hrs all weekend so didnt get to finish front end gona try this weekend


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the front lowers on springs in and front cylinders connected


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 17 2010, 07:16 PM~18337242
> *got the front lowers  on springs in and front cylinders connected
> *


lets see wat it do :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 18 2010, 12:43 AM~18340477
> *lets see wat it do  :biggrin:
> *


soon its a full stack of 4 tons was a tight fit might have to take a turn off how many turns u got in the front


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

Whers the pics :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

waiting on my rims :biggrin: so i can put it on the ground


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Damn homie both cars looking good :0 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got word rims should be done wensday


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 18 2010, 04:55 AM~18341058
> *soon its a full stack of 4 tons was a tight fit might have to take a turn off how many turns u got in the front
> *


it was a full stack but i cut 1 turn


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 12 2010, 11:51 AM~18293740
> *bushing are getting pressed in right now then i will install them on just talk with the rim guy and they are in the process should be done in 2 weeks  now if i only can get this dam 44 inch moon in
> *


Talk to Mickey from parliament, they get down on moonroofs, he's there in freemont too


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Aug 27 2010, 06:48 PM~18423990
> *Talk to Mickey from parliament, they get down on moonroofs, he's there in freemont too
> *


cool thanks ill hit him up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just what i needed to move forward


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 1 2010, 09:52 PM~18464896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 1 2010, 10:51 PM~18467061
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its getting there hows the regal


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18464896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona go try and pick up a new hood


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 3 2010, 02:39 PM~18480343
> *gona go try and pick up a new hood
> *


a cowl hood, like the one this one has :0 :biggrin: j/k


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 3 2010, 07:21 PM~18482142
> *a cowl hood, like the one this one has :0  :biggrin:  j/k
> 
> 
> ...


yep thats the exact one thanks for the pic :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

rims should be here in a couple days then off to get some tires on it


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 1 2010, 06:52 PM~18464896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :thumbsup: good color match


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18464896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean bro how much did those run you


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Sep 9 2010, 08:37 PM~18529483
> *clean bro how much did those run you
> *


1 million :biggrin: naw $665


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

rims will be here monday


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18464896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 05:55 PM~18536350
> *1 million :biggrin: naw $665
> *


Damn that's good I might have to swoop sum of those


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

rims showed up today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

now got to find some tires


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 13 2010, 07:27 PM~18560295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :run: :biggrin: NICE!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

time to get this car in paint


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

build is looking bad as hell,streets better watch out for this one.who u order the rimz from homie?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Gona get some tires on the rims this week end i hope


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lookin good!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to paint soon after wifes car is done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

getting the car ready for the paint shop soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

put some other rims on the car to get it mobile want to take it to get the sunroof in soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

couple update pics getting it ready for the next step


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 30 2010, 06:16 PM~18706030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :h5: nice progress


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

nice rides both looking real nice. nice work on them arms who done them bad boys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 29 2007, 09:09 PM~9561482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that 3 wheel good ass pic


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18706030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 almost ready for paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 2 2010, 02:13 PM~18719259
> *:0  almost ready for paint
> *


yep should be painted soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to go clean up the engine and dash and polish some the chrome getting alittle to dirty from sitting


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got new canopy up around the car to protect from the rain till it gets painted


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 4 2010, 07:03 PM~18736294
> *just got new canopy up around the car to protect from the rain till it gets painted
> *


TTT


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

:drama: wheres the progress


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 7 2010, 04:42 PM~18762262
> *:drama: wheres the progress
> *


 :buttkick: :rofl: go to wifez 64 page if u want progress


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

almost there, lot of fucken work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

trying to get my moonroof install soon hopefuly by next month so it can go to paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

put some work in today on the 64 getting a patch done on the outer rocker


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

good work what kind of paint are you using and were do you get it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 11 2010, 09:46 PM~18788171
> *good work what kind of paint are you using and were do you get it
> *


im using ppg paint get it from local paint shop but there a spot in san diego call tcp global that got good deals i sometime order from


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

1 step forward and 2 back seems like evertime found this spot that was bubbling


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

not happy with the trunk i got so im on the hunt for a new one and a new hood


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

waiting on my mini sandblaster


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

AWESOME to see color on a car! lol


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got my wheeel chips


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona get back on this car after christmas soon as the paint work is done should be all down hill


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 24 2010, 06:45 PM~19156506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT..Nice Chips!!


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just orderd a billet switch handel and changing out my front pump for a single piston and some adexs


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 12 2010, 06:22 PM~18795336
> *not happy with the trunk i got so im on the hunt for a new one and a new hood
> *


Always fun to look for parts :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

So got some extra time today gona go 
put in some work on the set up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got this today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 12 2010, 06:06 PM~18794427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I POR 15 THIS AREA AFTER I SANDBLASTED IT OUT GONA WELD UP THE PATCH PANEL IN TOMARROW AFTER THAT IT WILL BE READY TO BLOCK AND PAINT


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 24 2010, 07:45 PM~19156506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got done doing this patch one more on the right fender and all the rust is done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

finish up that area and the fender tomarrow gona adjust all the fenders and doors check the gaps make it easy after it get painted put back together


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking for new hood


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

heres a 64 for ya.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

get back on the car tomarrow and try and finish it up


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

get on it, lets ride


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona get started on the car finsish the fender patch


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so i new i needed help today but who could i trust to get the job done 








oh i know my son adrian so he started to sand








and sand and sand








and then this was what i was left with when he was done :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

get the little picasso on an early start. just make sure he has a dust mask :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

back to work on it tomarrow finish up some things


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to paint my batterys and get the hydros all wired up and working next week


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 18 2010, 02:08 PM~19361997
> *so i new i needed help today but who could i trust to get the job done
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the new battery wires in got it wired up and nothing so i called jr stopped by had some wires wired wrong and the batts are supper dead been charging all night and today hope i dont have to get new ones just yet
be back with up dates


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

getting ready to make the trip to the moonroof guy


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Whos doing the roof?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 28 2010, 08:48 AM~19438825
> *Whos doing the roof?
> *


down in la


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT..HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona get back on the 64 pulled it out the canopy today put some 13s on it cleaned up the dusty ass chrome took my batts out gona go have the checked maybe have to replace a couple of them didnt want to charge finish up the body and send it off to paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

my little helper putting on the rims :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 13 2011, 07:51 PM~20084519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT..LOOKIN NICE..  
LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME HELP..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got all 8 batts checked today and all i was left with was four good ones so i have to buy four new ones next week


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

this time finish it  we need to take a dip this summer


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 14 2011, 09:41 PM~20093255
> *this time finish it  we need to take a dip this summer
> *


hell yeah gona do my best to get it out


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Leave that bike alone :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 15 2011, 05:41 PM~20100156
> *Leave that bike alone :biggrin:
> *


he forgettn all about his car..  he's wrappd up in his hella tight bike :biggrin: makn me want to get one.


----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice build homie wish I stayed closer so I could help and learn a
thing or two


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80' DEVILLE'_@Mar 19 2011, 03:17 AM~20127104
> *Nice build homie wish I stayed closer so I could help and learn a
> thing or two
> *


thanks a extra pair of hands always comes in hand


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt..wut u doin next


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 20 2011, 01:43 PM~20135355
> *ttt..wut u doin next
> *


buying new batterys for the hydros and finishing them up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the batterys and it wired up just got to clean up the wires


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the last fender patch done just got body work it now and do a final block on whole car then off to paint


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Mar 24 2011, 08:29 PM~20173577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona start blocking down car tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

putting in work today getting last bit of bodywork in next is a full blocking


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocking down the quarters and little work on the roof


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocked all afternoon on the fenders getting them straight and moving onto the doors tomarrow and lay some primer comeing out good my brother helping me backyard boogie pics tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

try and get back on it tomarrow think i got the flu hope not we on a roll


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona start on the other door and quarters this week hope to have it all re primed up by the weekend


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the quarter blocked down this afternoon going to finish up blocking tomarrow i hope


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to hit the other side early tomarrow should have that done then we gona align it all and primer it all up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

me and my brother got the door and the quarter blocked down then filled in all the low spots and he finish blocking the roof didnt get to primer it yet though


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

we also tested the skirt going to cut that up and make it fit better


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 8 2011, 09:49 AM~20507447
> *we also tested the skirt going to  cut that up and make it fit better
> *


  LOOKING GOOD


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Looking good, gotta have skirts on a imp :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the primer and rest the materials orderd up gona go put in couple hrs in


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking good. Cant wait to see it with some color :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the passenger side blocked down got to lay little putty then reprime 
getting closer


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 10 2011, 03:18 PM~20524101
> *Looking good. Cant wait to see it with some color  :thumbsup:
> *


me too hopefully soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 8 2011, 09:27 PM~20511474
> *LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank  s


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

more work tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

everything showed up today so progress keeps going


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the car almost all ready to prime then it starts raining wtf so have to wait couple more days


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

we going to knock out the rest tomarrow and get it primed up


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

looking good keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 20 2011, 05:12 PM~20595420
> *looking good keep up the good work! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the roof done and both quarters and the drivers door


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20601445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Paint time!!!! :x: :x: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2011, 10:23 PM~20602161
> *Paint time!!!!  :x:  :x:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yep getting there


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20601445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
good job..keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to block down the 2 fenders and other door


----------



## SirTomeygun (Oct 8, 2009)

Lookin good bro!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

weather is nice back to work on the car some more


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocked down one fender this dam bay area wind started picking up so ill get back on it tommarow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this how i want my roof to come out like


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i blocked the fender today gona do the door tomarrow then prime them up


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 22 2011, 04:40 PM~20605463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@May 25 2011, 03:43 PM~20627524
> *TTT
> *


shouldnt u be cruzin :sprint:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 26 2011, 01:48 PM~20634783
> *shouldnt u be cruzin :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

putting in work tomarrow get this thing closer to paint


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 27 2011, 10:45 PM~20644948
> *putting in work tomarrow get this thing closer to paint
> *


Im gonna send you some pics of the lac today , did u speak to any transporters????


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 28 2011, 08:26 AM~20645769
> *Im gonna send you some pics of the lac today , did u speak to any transporters????
> *


 he hit me up.. im waiting on a call back cause we dont go that way. but i deal with tons of companies on da east coast..only thing,,bad weekend,, everyone gone till tuesday.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

finshed up the fenders today going to prime tomarrow morning
and prime the other door post up pics tommarow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok im getting things masked up going to go out and prime it upgot a early start on finish sanding around the edges


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got them all primed up they look nice and straight


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

hood and trunk is next


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey whats up Sergio hit me up man if your still interested in what we spoke about Im ready sent a video ur way , not sure if you saw it lmk , thanks!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

waiting on shipper


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Nameless said:


> Hey whats up Sergio hit me up man if your still interested in what we spoke about Im ready sent a video ur way , not sure if you saw it lmk , thanks!!!


yeah saw it ill get back to u when here from shipper


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

ok homie give me a call i spoke top some transporters also !!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

been test fitting the skirts to line them up good but cant figure out how to post pics now


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

west coast ridaz said:


> been test fitting the skirts to line them up good but cant figure out how to post pics now


It took me like an Hour to figure out how to post a damn pic So here is a shortcut to the old image uploder http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:nice ride


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

70DELTA88 said:


>


looks like its time to get the hammer out :dunno:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

npazzin said:


> looks like its time to get the hammer out :dunno:


Yep going to cut into it hamer the shit out of it
the bodywork it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i also cut a turn off the front coils and dam this fucker is snactching
cant wait to put a piston to the nose and see what that do maybe next month i can get one in


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

those after market skirts never fit right


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> those after market skirts never fit right


 yep i want to just smash them dam junk


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i hammerd and hammerd and then just end up make 2 pie cuts to relive it the rolled it then walah done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

now to do the other side


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so i finished the skirts both sides they fit good now just have to do bodywork on them now 
also finished working on the door jams need to prime them up and they ready for paint


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

hurry lets ride


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

time to put in more work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

we wet sanding the roof tomarrow to get ready to spray white pearl


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

all wetsanded 400 then some 600 now ready for sealer and base coat and clear next the body


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you still got them lowers off the wifes car?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> you still got them lowers off the wifes car?


yep


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

body worked and primed up one more block and ready for paint to


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

feels good to get back on the car tryed to sell it but to many low ballers so fuck them im build it and ride it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

<br>







<br><br>







<br>


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

and the reason why my build slowed down abit my new hog with my new 21 rim


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

About time, nice bike


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

come on saturday so i can get some paint on this 
bitch


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok tomarrow going to lay some paint down on the roof :x:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

west coast ridaz said:


> ok tomarrow going to lay some paint down on the roof :x:


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

took me most the day by my self and then wife came to help me but i got it done sealed it up 
3 coats of base and clear


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

next is to start getting jams ready for paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

need to track down a hood soon as i get one i will start blocking the body down for the last time


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to pick up a new hood tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just order the hood be here next thursday next is the trunk then ill jam it all up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

doing some wetsanding on the jams today and some blocking on the quarters trying to get some paint on the car before the years over


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the new hood


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocked the hood down had 2 waves putty them up gona prime it it tommarow try get it ready for paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ready to block back down tommarow


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

looks good


west coast ridaz said:


>


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats a good looking 64 . my 64 was a family project also and my 3 young boys love working on cars now it will have a great impact on the family .now my 13 year old boy is restoring his first truck 1977 ford .Cant wait to see more pics of the 64


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I've been following this build for a while. You've given me some inspiration from seeing some of the work you've done. Keep pressin forward homie, looks real good.:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

after blocking it down found that it needed some more work toward the edges was hoping this hood wouldnt need much work but its getting there gona reprime tomarrow then block it one more time


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got it primerd up now give a day or two to dry the block the whole car down again


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona realign all panels adjust everything for final fitment 
hopfully find a new grill and get new front and rear windows


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got a complete oem grile coming soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got a very clean oem grile today from homie from layitlow stkn209 thanks again


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Off to the paint shop get another gallon of paint 
and clear get this thing jammed up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to start wet sanding the jams all up get ready paint this weekend


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Just got one side sanded down do other side tommarrow


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

painting the car this weekend?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

No just jamming it up then a final block and seal it the paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

g
got the paint in time to make her wett


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt..good to see her out..


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 370759
> View attachment 370760


lookin sikk!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok I'm breaking her down this weekend Gona get the jams ready for paint today and paint this weekend


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

nice


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

west coast ridaz said:


> Ok I'm breaking her down this weekend Gona get the jams ready for paint today and paint this weekend


looking good sergio:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

1downkat said:


> looking good sergio:thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

DID YOU PAINT IT YET LOKO??


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> DID YOU PAINT IT YET LOKO??


not yet doing the jams first then the body


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

decided to mold the dash for patterns got to keep up with the jones


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

wifez64 putting in work on my car today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

primed up thats it for tonight back on it tommarow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocked down ready for sealer and paint and patterns


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just have the trunk jams left to sand down then we ready to tape up and start paint be back in 
a few


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got them all sanded with 400 then 600wet they all ready for sealer now
gona do some seam sealing the tape the car up
wax grease remover and hopefuly start painting im solo today so taking alittle longer


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

doors all sealed up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the fenders and hood sealed up to but it got to late and cold 
so ill get on it first thing in the morning


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

NICE TO SEE NEW UPDATES!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Dam I must of got sick but I'm gona try and paint 
today weather not cooperating today was raining WTF
so let's see wat I can get done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

somebody just cock blocked on my back yard boogie


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

first coat of paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

heres the hood with 4 coats of base


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

fenders


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> NICE TO SEE NEW UPDATES!!


i know right :run:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

had to scuff base shoot another coat then cleared it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

all cleared looking good to the next area


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Gona try and do dash trunk and jams tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got these areas prepped up im fighting a cold so didnt get to paint 
but tommarrow i will gona be in the 80s


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

jammed up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

finish this up tonight


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Lookin good.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> Lookin good.


thanks you got pics of your build


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

west coast ridaz said:


> roof going in next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


going in next week


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

did you do the caprice swap on this one too?


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

nice work keep it going :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> did you do the caprice swap on this one too?


nah not this one


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

touched the ball joints gona get the calipers chromed and brackets next


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

oh im loving this


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 377688
> 
> oh im loving this


Looks Sik!! Nice color combo.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

working on the trunk today top and bottom see if it gona work for me


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 377688
> 
> oh im loving this


that is sick you got any full roof pics, is that a 42


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Whoo that looks nice!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

time to put back together to get ready for the weekend


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 377688
> 
> oh im loving this



nice :h5:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

back together for trip to la


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 377688
> 
> oh im loving this


this the south side 64?
seen it in person at homies!!
bad ass 64


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 379052
> 
> back together for trip to la


getting the moon put in?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> getting the moon put in?


yes


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

west coast ridaz said:


> yes


nice


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 379052
> 
> 
> 
> back together for trip to la


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't wait to see the brains blow Saturday


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE...........


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is my roof done by Juan nunez and his dad on our 1 day trip to LA. Dropped it off at 11am was done at 3 30pm.


----------



## 432RIDAZ (Dec 19, 2010)

nice uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 382234
> View attachment 382237
> View attachment 382238
> View attachment 382240
> ...


ddaaaauuuummm!!
looks good what does it run to get that done??
can i get thier info!!
pm please!!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTMT! Hella clean..Well worth the extra step.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Gona start working on the roof to get it ready for paint and patterns


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Tight work on the roof :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

doing touch up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Going to pick up supplys today


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

layed some bondo around edges on roof the sanded it all down smooth ready for primer


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nothin like a big as hole in the roof if you aint got a rag :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got it primed up let it dry a day or two then block it down should be ready for paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocked smooth


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Bump


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

Waiting on the painter


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

started blocking down car this what ill be doing all week


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Can't wait to see it in wet paint..:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the other side blocked down hood and trunk lleft


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

little more blocking done almost ready to reprime


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

orderd another gallon of primer and got a couple days off so gona try finish blocking and get it reprimerd up


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

almost done just got to sand all the nook and crannys putty couple spots and reprime and then paint


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I know that feeling of the never ending sanding..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok this side is ready for primer the passenger side found a spot i missed so im touching that up should be done today 
hood is done doors are done just the trunk havent touched was trying to get a new one but guess ill fix it then primer it for sure 
painter said he waiting on me see what happens next couple weeks see if we get color soon


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the trunk finish up


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

paint coming soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

some stuff i got for 64


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SICKKKK!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

done primering it up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona start realinging all the parts on for good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got the under side primed today now we ready to wetsand this thing down getting close to paint


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Firme :nicoderm:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

today take break from body work making my 6x9 package tray to hold 4 of them and try and start boxing in trunk to fiber glass


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Post some pics of that package tray and how you made it. I'm getting ready to do mine in a couple of days after I get the whole floor, doors & interior Fatmatted..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

orderd these 2 goodies today to clean up engine bay


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> Post some pics of that package tray and how you made it. I'm getting ready to do mine in a couple of days after I get the whole floor, doors & interior Fatmatted..


ok i will might just be plain and simple dont no yet see how i do it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

bracket came in today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

couple different ways i was trying to lay out speakers


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Any of those setups is gonna look good..What material did you use for the tray? Or is that just what your using for the template?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> Any of those setups is gonna look good..What material did you use for the tray? Or is that just what your using for the template?


mdf 1/2 wood and ill be fiberglassing for patterns my bro
router all the edges rounded smooth came out good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

me and my brother did some panels today still need the back panel but i need my new fitting and hard line to finish that


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Clean setup homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

sweet progress


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona pick up some resin and fleece to do the panels get them ready for paint gona start blocking car 
down to paint soon last time should be ready roof is ready for patterns dash is ready for patterns just waitng on a painter


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

messed around made these today


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like them :thumbsup: did u figure out how u was gonna run them 6x9s


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

fleeced them tommarow ill resin them then body work them first time doing this so it trial and era


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 418060
> View attachment 418061
> 
> messed around made these today


those look good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

willskie187 said:


> I like them :thumbsup: did u figure out how u was gonna run them 6x9s


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got it resin up tonight grind and bondo tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Commin along nicely


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> Commin along nicely


yep start your build up already


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ready to primer with high build


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Mine are in the mail. Should be at your place tomorrow.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> Mine are in the mail. Should be at your place tomorrow.


send them out i dnt mine doing a set got all the templates


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

piston next on the list to get
just cuz i guess and couple adexs


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got my nose cover on and zoops alt bracket


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

had to touch up some areas with putty now im gona put some high build on them
this my first time doing this not a fan of this stuff would rather leave it to the pros


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

They look damn good! If you decide you don't like them lmk, I'll buy em..:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

primed up ready to block tomarrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

cleen build !!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just orderd all my audio conection for th system and all the paint for the patterns will be orderd monday if car doesnt sell by the weekend


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Finish it!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

WORKED ON TRUNK TODAY WILL FINSH AND PRIME TOMMAROW THEN I SHOULD BE READY TO DO FINAL BLOCK FOR PAINT


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Post up those finished kick panels if you get a chance. This badboys gonna be laser straight.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

homie are you messing with people at the price you posted it for on CL???
:wow:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> homie are you messing with people at the price you posted it for on CL???
> :wow:


hell yeah i am dam lowballers


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

west coast ridaz said:


> hell yeah i am dam lowballers


SHIT EVEN I WAS GETTING MY FERIA, TRUCK AND TRAILER READY !!
:drama:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got some stuff done today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> Post up those finished kick panels if you get a chance. This badboys gonna be laser straight.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

west coast ridaz said:


> hell yeah i am dam lowballers


:facepalm:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so this is what been holding me back found a bubble then digged into it and got worst so had to locate a section to repair it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so after i found a guy that had a section this is what he sent me to replace my section you can see the condition it was is in no way was i gona put that on after we talked it over he sent my money back no hard feeling just time lost


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so after talking to a local homie himbone aka jimmy he said he had a clean one so off to the v town i went and he had it cut out and waiting got it home today and my moms yes my moma helped me disect it to get ready to put on my car


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Good to see you back at it..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> Good to see you back at it..


yep gona knock out this roof section then ill be ready to start spray base on roof dash and package tray


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 439594
> View attachment 439593
> View attachment 439592
> 
> so after talking to a local homie himbone aka jimmy he said he had a clean one so off to the v town i went and he had it cut out and waiting got it home today and* my moms yes my moma *helped me disect it to get ready to put on my car


thats what im talking about!!!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 439594
> View attachment 439593
> View attachment 439592
> 
> so after talking to a local homie himbone aka jimmy he said he had a clean one so off to the v town i went and he had it cut out and waiting got it home today and my moms yes my moma helped me disect it to get ready to put on my car


 there you go homie theres nothing like that california og metal :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

sobayduece said:


> there you go homie theres nothing like that california og metal :thumbsup:


hell yeah i heard that


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to go fill my gas bottel afterw ork so i can get to welding


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got new piece all trimed up just have to wait for por 15 to dry then ill weld it in hopefully be done by weekend


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 440972
> View attachment 440973
> 
> got new piece all trimed up just have to wait for por 15 to dry then ill weld it in hopefully be done by weekend


 just weld it slowly you dont want too much heat there


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

sobayduece said:


> just weld it slowly you dont want too much heat there


right on homie uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok got both side of pieces por 15 now just have to wait for them to dry then ill start welding


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got por 15 up letting it dry now


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 441425
> View attachment 441426
> View attachment 441427
> got por 15 up letting it dry now


just remember when you start to weld it to line it up just like the other side tack it in then check from behind the car that both sides curve the same way:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

getting it tacked in slow so no warping


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

finish it up today then do alittle work on wifez 64


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

weldng it in more grinding then bodywork


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

finnished welding and grinding today then glassed the area will grind down tomarrow then lay some bondo and smooth it out


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

cant wait to get this thing painted up soon and on the streets


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

looking good homie keep up the good work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

sanded down the glass then layed some bondo and sanded it down need alittle more love


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

gona try and get roof painted this wekend


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to try and get this roof done today see what happens


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

getting closer to being done


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Its getting there :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks good........waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

That turned out good..How much time you got in fixing the roof? I know I put in 14 hrs today and still didn't get everything done that I wanted to.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok got pics uplaod tomarrow morning


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

king debo said:


> That turned out good..How much time you got in fixing the roof? I know I put in 14 hrs today and still didn't get everything done that I wanted to.


couple hrs couple more togo going to finish blocking tomarow then should be ready to paint


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

west coast ridaz said:


> couple hrs couple more togo going to finish blocking tomarow then should be ready to paint


you gonna pattern the roof too....I'm was thinking of patterning my full roof glass and all but then I got the gold glass and was like nahhh


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> you gonna pattern the roof too....I'm was thinking of patterning my full roof glass and all but then I got the gold glass and was like nahhh


yes will pattern roof hoping i can get kandy and chrome out to do it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to block the area tomarrow worked on wifes 64 today finished her floor pans


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

orderd my .materials for the pattern roof and dash kandy teal intensefier 2 qts silver base flake chrome and aqua and gallon of clear and all the tape


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

lets see if i can 
get Kandy&CHrome out here


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

re blocked roof and had to touch up some areas then reprimed it today


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Hell yeah, good job there..Now spray some paint on that shit..:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 448842
> View attachment 448843
> 
> re blocked roof and had to touch up some areas then reprimed it today


aw shit , looking great


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

blocked it all down again came out staight no issues going to wetsand smooth and start laying base and flake soon


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

vouges17 said:


> aw shit , looking great


thanks its getting there fighting me the whole way but getting there


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ok got a offer on the car today want to give me 11k cash but seems low for all the time labor and money i got into it :banghead::around:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Don't do it! You'll regret it later. Enjoy it this summer first, then get a rag..


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

west coast ridaz said:


> ok got a offer on the car today want to give me 11k cash but seems low for all the time labor and money i got into it :banghead::around:


just finish it then you can sell it for more :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Long time, no see!


----------

